# I think I found a way to type you, anyone want to give me a shot?



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Okay so this is just a theory and it might be completely bull but I want to give it a shot if you'll try me. If I'm wrong about your type then I'm wrong, but I still find it worth to see if this works. I literally just came up with this but anyway.

So here's what I want to know from you: 
1. Something you hate
2. Why do you hate it?

From this, I will attempt to figure out which functions you use. I believe this hoses your main line of reasoning and thought process.


----------



## dukaalmaar (Dec 27, 2016)

What the hell, I'll give it a shot. I take it you're ignoring the type on my profile?



> 1. Something you hate


How do I explain this... uh, sort of like when sexism, uniformity and double standards come together and make their ugly love child, I think that's stupid



> 2. Why do you hate it?


Nobody has any choice in the matter apart from pasty old people with outdated views. So what if someone's a girl? I'm pretty sure you can't force her against her will to, for example, wear a skirt and play netball when the boys get to wear tracksuits and play rugby. Netball and a skirt might be more appealing to a guy, and rugby and a tracksuit might be more appealing to a girl. Hell, even netball and a tracksuit might please someone more than any other alternative. Does it matter what genitals they have? And it's even more frustrating when the netball uniform goes against many of the standards​ for normal clothes these pasty old people have set. I _love_ it when that happens, don't you? (before you ask, yes, I experienced this. being trans in the closet is one hell of a ride)


----------



## Krokottas (May 1, 2015)

@WintersFlame
Alright, I can detect a lot going wrong wrong, but I'm curious enough to see if you have what it takes. 

1. Pedosexuality, Hebesexuality and Ephosexuality, 
2. First of all, it just -feels- wrong, seeing an older person (say, 21+) with a minor, (say, 17).
We've got laws in place where I live where the law states that an adult is allowed to have (sexual) relations with a minor as long as she's at least 16+, and there's no greater age gap than 5 years (or 2827 days, also accounting for leap years).
I am still highly appalled if and when I encounter a 16-21 / 17/22 dynamic even though the law allows it.
I could rationalize endlessly why such a dynamic would be unhealthy to either of them; like brain development, vulnerability of the minor, lack of judgment from the minor, etc. Not to mention that when you're a grown ass adult, you should know better than to fornicate with kids, there shouldn't be a 'I couldn't help myself', as an adult you have a responsibility to be able to say no, no matter how 'wise and grown up' a minor may seem.

Then there's also the question of how psychologically or socially developed the adult's brain is. I can't say for certain, but when someone is able, as an adult, identify themselves either physically or mentally with someone's whose mental functions haven't completely developped yet, something is highly likely going wrong (I assume) in their development.

I could also still rationalize, from the dynamic's point of view, why they should be allowed to do whatever the hell they want.
Based on free will, the 'shit happens' factor and chemicals inside the brain, one could even develop (sexual) feeling for a horse or, hell, a vacuüm cleaner.
The thing is, I don't _want_ to rationalize why they should do what the hell they want to do, since there's no way for me to monitor whether or not we're talking about two healthy individuals who are actually with one another because they click, or if they're a dynamic where one of the two has developed and maintained a mental headlock on the other, dragging a possibly healthy individual along an unhealthy path.

Anyway, this only covered Ephosexuality, I could go on about the other two using the same arguments, but I think we can all understand that when I do I'm only going to up the severity level.
I will have to add; A Pedosexual and a Hebesexual, in my opinion, may just outright get up and murdered.
I do not want, at any time in my life, have any of these in my life.

Amendment:
I purposely wrote 'sexuality' and not 'philia', as I can perfectly well live with anyone who has these needs, but doesn't act upon them.
As a matter of fact, I highly respect any individual with the fetish who hasn't and will never act on it, though I feel a little suspicious because there's no way of monitoring such things if it happens in private.

This is one of the (very) few subject I am not willing to give ground on. I can have endless discussions about this on the condition it's nothing but a rational discussion and not a crusade to persuade me into condoning any of the sexualities described above.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

The biggest problem I see with this approach is the risk of short answers. Or long answers with no real substance. Maybe it'd work as a part of a questionnaire? But I'll give it a go anyway.

I hate Fashion.

Fashion is a complete waste of space. It makes people look like idiots - and to make it worse, it'll embarrass them ten years later. It squashes self-expression and forces people to conform so that we can all be boring and exactly the same.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

1. People who tickle ears. 
2. Their words have no substance.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

dukaalmaar said:


> What the hell, I'll give it a shot. I take it you're ignoring the type on my profile?


Yeah, I will do my best to forget thats there. 





> How do I explain this...


This is already indicative of your reasoning type. Scattered. Not thought through. Impromptu. Seems like an Ne thing. Use of the word explain makes me think of Te. If this seems too detailed its only because I believe everything can be analysed. Doesnt necessarily mean the analysis is true, but analysis is just analysis. 




> uh, sort of like when sexism, uniformity and double standards come together


Personal use of values. Je, Ji thing. Specificity makes me think of Fi especially because this being *your* values, such as double standards being a thing which can be related back to you and can be taken as a personal offence. 




> and make their ugly love child, I think that's stupid


Uses of words like *stupid* and *ugly*- indicative Fi
Ne is used in the form of analogy




> Nobody has any choice in the matter


This seems like a Te thing. Uniformity people can choose whether to rebel so this makes me think you sympathize maybe with the underdog which seems Fi. Also, you being annoyed by conformity in ways of sexism shows that maybe you don't see the reasons which people might conform to those things- more *sympathy* vs empathy. 




> apart from pasty old people with outdated views.


Te> Si. Already has categorized and is firm on categorization. Also I can tell this directed from past experience because you have a type in mind. 




> So what if someone's a girl?


Fi/Ti. More Fi due to it being subjective to perspective. 




> I'm pretty sure you can't force her against her will to


Fi > Ne- championing personal values. Notice how you used the word *her*. You already has a spoken gender in mind. 




> for example, wear a skirt and play netball when the boys get to wear tracksuits and play rugby. Netball and a skirt might be more appealing to a guy, and rugby and a tracksuit might be more appealing to a girl.


Fi 




> Hell, even netball and a tracksuit might please someone more than any other alternative. Does it matter what genitals they have?


Ne>Te




> And it's even more frustrating when the netball uniform goes against many of the standards​ for normal clothes these pasty old people have set. I _love_ it when that happens, don't you? (before you ask, yes, I experienced this. being trans in the closet is one hell of a ride)


Ne
Yes, yes, I could tell it was experience related which makes me think of your Si usage. Your hate of something is triggered out of past experience/sentimentality rather than say, pure analysis. 



FINAL VERDICT= INFP


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Krokottas said:


> @WintersFlame
> Alright, I can detect a lot going wrong wrong, but I'm curious enough to see if you have what it takes.


Its not so much about my ability even, i more doing it to see if reasons behind hating something are indicative in anyway..Wait why would a lot go wrong. This is theory, not science. Its all generalized, not fact. Its just my *opinion* of what you are.



> 1. Pedosexuality, Hebesexuality and Ephosexuality,


Fi. Only focuses on one particular group. I get an impression of possible low Fi though. 



> 2. First of all, it just -feels- wrong, seeing an older person (say, 21+) with a minor, (say, 17).


Focus on Fi. Just *"Feels"* wrong. Moral compass which is subjective. More about seeing than what may be behind gives the impression of Se. Ne might be more open to the concept with extenuating circumstances. 



> We've got laws in place where I live


Mention of laws makes me think external source looking, reliant on external systems- Te 



> where the law states that an adult is allowed to have (sexual) relations with a minor as long as she's at least 16+, and there's no greater age gap than 5 years (or 2827 days, also accounting for leap years).


Facts and details- Si/Te
Se on the count your observation of facts in based on the premise of interaction. 



> I am still highly appalled


Fi/Fe




> if and when I encounter a 16-21 / 17/22 dynamic even though the law allows it.


Fi/ Te- finding flaws in systems. Your approach is one based on the quickest way out, avoiding the feelings of those minors who are actually in those relationships-Te low Fi.




> I could rationalize endlessly why such a dynamic would be unhealthy to either of them;


Te- use of unhealthy. Not so focused on the emotions/ feeling side of these things. 




> like brain development, vulnerability of the minor, lack of judgment from the minor, etc. Not to mention that when you're a grown ass adult, you should know better than to fornicate with kids, there shouldn't be a 'I couldn't help myself', as an adult you have a responsibility to be able to say no, no matter how 'wise and grown up' a minor may seem.


Te, Lower Fi. Not scattered, linear thinking thought process. Pushing standards on adults. 



> Then there's also the question of how psychologically or socially developed the adult's brain is. I can't say for certain, but when someone is able, as an adult, identify themselves either physically or mentally with someone's whose mental functions haven't completely developed yet, something is highly likely going wrong (I assume) in their development.


Ne/Se. 



> I could also still rationalize, from the dynamic's point of view, why they should be allowed to do whatever the hell they want.


Low Fi. You can still see their perspective, but when it comes right down to it, you'll criticize the systems which allow this freedom. As long as the law allows it, I don't like it. I can see their point, but its better off to not defend it. 




> Based on free will, the 'shit happens' factor and chemicals inside the brain, one could even develop (sexual) feeling for a horse or, hell, a vacuüm cleaner.


Ne



> The thing is, I don't _want_ to rationalize why they should do what the hell they want to do, since there's no way for me to monitor whether or not we're talking about two healthy individuals who are actually with one another because they click, or if they're a dynamic where one of the two has developed and maintained a mental headlock on the other, dragging a possibly healthy individual along an unhealthy path.


Fi



> Anyway, this only covered Ephosexuality, I could go on about the other two using the same arguments, but I think we can all understand that when I do I'm only going to up the severity level.
> I will have to add; A Pedosexual and a Hebesexual, in my opinion, may just outright get up and murdered.
> I do not want, at any time in my life, have any of these in my life.


Te- organizes outer world. Boundaries. 
Low Fi- doesn't sympathize with or put self in shoes of these people to try and understand their ways despite what the OP thinks of them. 

Amendment:


> I purposely wrote 'sexuality' and not 'philia', as I can perfectly well live with anyone who has these needs, but doesn't act upon them.
> As a matter of fact, I highly respect any individual with the fetish who hasn't and will never act on it, though I feel a little suspicious because there's no way of monitoring such things if it happens in private.


Si- specificity 



> This is one of the (very) few subject I am not willing to give ground on.


Te


*ESTJ*

Surprisingly, for an ESTJ you had me also going for ESFP due to your conviction.


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

i'll try

there are many things i hate, but today i'll go for cucumber >.<

it smells really bad, and ruins otherwise perfectly good food
everything it touches is tainted and will also taste bad, and even if it hasnt been touched, the smell will make it *seem* like it tastes bad
and to make it worse, people who dont hate it will look at you as if youre crazy for not liking it, because "it doesnt taste of anything", when IT DOES

it may seem like a trivial hate, and im sorry if i didnt give enough to analyse, but it is a serious hate of mine, lol


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Fried Eggz said:


> The biggest problem I see with this approach is the risk of short answers. Or long answers with no real substance. Maybe it'd work as a part of a questionnaire? But I'll give it a go anyway.


Ne/Ni



> I hate Fashion.


Indicates Low Se. Does not satisfy oneself or others with presenting an image reliant on external sensory sources. Outright and firm grasp makes me think Te/Fi. 




> Fashion is a complete waste of space.


Concern with efficiency makes me think Te. 




> It makes people look like idiots


Fi



> - and to make it worse, it'll embarrass them ten years later.


Te-Fi
mention of external criticism-Te. Putting self into that person's perspective- Fi. 



> It squashes self-expression and forces people to conform


Ni/Ne- openess to possibilities in terms of individuality
Ni- Looking for deeper meaning behind what fashion does i.e. _forces people to conform_
Fi- Forces people to conform. Whilst some Fi doms might think clothes is a way of self expression. Therefore not looking outward onto society like an Fe might. 



> so that we can all be boring and exactly the same.


Ni- Te
Internalized thoughts *Ni* about what the *world* (Te) does to an *individual* (Fi)


*INTJ*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Candy Apple said:


> 1. People who tickle ears.
> 2. Their words have no substance.


I can't tell if this is sincere or not. But I'm gonna analyse anyway.



> 1. People who tickle ears.


If this is humor, it seems random and gentle like *Fi*. If this is a sincere hate of yours, it seems like its reliant on *Si* -past experience and details



> 2. Their words have no substance.


*Te*- Focus on practicality. To the point. No real depth behind it in contradiction to say Ni, Ti or introverted functions. Looks to correct outwardly. 
Not Fe due to sentimentality behind social gestures appearing as useless. *Fi*
Although this is a play on words *Ne*

*ISTJ*


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Whoops xD I was too lazy to extend the sentence for #1 but it is a saying and not the literal tickling of ears. It ties in with #2. It's like saying things only to please people (they do not mean what they say, they just know what the other wants to hear).


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

darcstar3 said:


> i'll try


*Ne/Se*- spoke/externalized thoughts. Openness 



> there are many things i hate


*Ne/Te*. Brainstorming. Idea provocation. Te- fault finding, not so much fault questioning. 




> but today i'll go for cucumber >.<


*Se*. Cucumber- source which provides external stimulation/feed. 



> it smells really bad, and ruins otherwise perfectly good food


*Fi-Se*- Relies on senses first to then determine what it does for others by using self-perception




> everything it touches is tainted and will also taste bad, and even if it hasnt been touched, the smell will make it *seem* like it tastes bad



*Si*-uses past to indicate future. *Fi* Personal perspective




> and to make it worse, people who dont hate it will look at you as if youre crazy


Fi/Fe. More so *Fe*- pressure to justify yourself to others. Reading other's moods. 



> because "it doesnt taste of anything"


*Si*-Use of experience. Remembering other's reasoning as a defense.



> when IT DOES


*Fi-Se*



> it may seem like a trivial hate, and im sorry if i didnt give enough to analyse, but it is a serious hate of mine, lol


Fi


*ISFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Candy Apple said:


> Whoops xD I was too lazy to extend the sentence for #1


That's okay, you just gave me a second reason to analyze. _"Too Lazy"_ Seems like an *Fi* thing for starters. It also seems *Ne* because its quite scattered to jump in with a purpose to get something out off it and then get distracted. I gotta admit though, the use of emoticons is also an Fi thing because youre using your emotions to explain your feelings. 



> but it is a saying and not the literal tickling of ears.


*Te*




> It ties in with #2.


*Ne-Te*




> It's like saying things only to please people (they do not mean what they say, they just know what the other wants to hear).





> Their words have no substance.


Focus on authenticity=*Fi*
Outward criticism = *Te*



*INFP*


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm much more used to people saying INFP.  Anyway, thanks. This has been interesting/fun to read.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Candy Apple said:


> I'm much more used to people saying INFP.  Anyway, thanks. This has been interesting/fun to read.


Yeah, you seem a lot more that than ISTJ.


----------



## Krokottas (May 1, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> *ESTJ*
> 
> Surprisingly, for an ESTJ you had me also going for ESFP due to your conviction.


Awesome analogy, I love it, and I relate to the reasoning behind it.

Thing is, you're asking me about what I hate and, quite frankly, describing this topic for me is a very stressful activity, so I will naturally answer as I'm under stress. As a matter of fact, my imagine tends to be so strong in this regard, it often just pains me to think about it.

personally, I would relate more to ESFP than ESTJ, since I am not as strong willed, organized, often rigid (with the exception of this topic and a select others I _truly_ hate), judgmental or uncomfortable with unconventional situations. I don't really have a strong tendency to create order around me either. Patience is also not really my strong suit.
I do share a few traits however, namely that I have difficulty expressing my emotions in a healthy manner, I'm direct, honest and often loyal to a fault, and very dedicated, but only to my friends. When it comes to jobs, punctuality or arrangements, not so much.

As for ESFP, I'm not at all as observant and my people skills are debatable. Neither am I as conflict averse or as sensitive as I think ESFP's tend to be, but still a better fit than ESTJ I'd think.

Nice job, though, got me thinking.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Krokottas said:


> Awesome analogy, I love it, and I relate to the reasoning behind it.
> 
> Thing is, you're asking me about what I hate and, quite frankly, describing this topic for me is a very stressful activity, so I will naturally answer as I'm under stress. As a matter of fact, my imagine tends to be so strong in this regard, it often just pains me to think about it.
> 
> ...


Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## darcstar3 (Jun 22, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> *Ne/Se*- spoke/externalized thoughts. Openness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting, thanks ^.^

amazing how much detail you got out of that

i usually get told that my si stands out a lot though, but i'll look into isfp just in case


----------



## douleur (Mar 12, 2017)

This seems cool to try
1. Something you hate
hatred/discrmination for a specific ethnic group, xenophobia, sexism, addictions, rape culture, religious discrimination , rapists 
pedophiles (thats too much probably)
2. Why do you hate it?
hatred/discrmination for a specific ethnic group, xenophobia
I live in a country where it is a very common issue and the targets are usually romani people(most of them are muslim) and/or ethnical turks. Romani people usually but not always have little or no access to the education system due to the environment they grow up in which is also the reason why they have a high unemployment rate, commit crimes ( burglaies, petty theft, rape), have children at 13. People hate them for those reasons and I totally understand it but I hate how they generalise every single one of them as a pure animal since most of them follow their instincts and steal to survive and so on. What I dont understand ,however, is how they dont hate the fact that we as "superior" and "civilised" are doing nothing to help them have access to education, healthcare and all those basic stuff which our "advanced" society offers. Instead we just blame them for everything and almost every single person hates them and thinks that the decision is to just get rid of them insted of educating them and having them contribute to society. What also angers me is that they get mad that those people "rob" the country because they have 10 children and receive government welfare and steal, dont pay their bills and when a special grant for romani students is introduced so that someday they dont need those precious welfare money and pay their bills and taxes people get angry thet their children wont receive anything. 
As for turkish citizen they are hated simply for the fact that our country has been under turkish slavery for centuries and that our nation and its people have suffered a lot. I see no point in taking something which has happened 200 years ago into account for reasoning your hate or even for political decisions. 

sexism, addictions, rape culture

I hate sexism because it is contrary to my believes that all people should be viewed as equal despite their gender, religion or race. Also many people suffer from the false expectations which society holds on them just because they have one different chromosome.
I hate addictions because it shows a certain weakness in the person's character. I am probably biased because my entire family has suffered a lot because of an addicted member. As a child of an addict I think I have the right to hate addictions of all sorts even if I know that for most people a mild addiction is a way to deal with reality but once again this shows how weak the person is.
I hate rape culture because it deals wrongly with a problem. It doesnt adress the problem's core but instead it blames the victim for the criminal's crime. Makes us believe that is totally okay to ruin someone's life if they are wearing a short skirt.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

darcstar3 said:


> i usually get told that my si stands out a lot though, but i'll look into isfp just in case


I've gotta agree. Your post was the most Si thing I've read in ages.


----------



## douleur (Mar 12, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Is it so profound that you think maybe, just maybe, you are an INFJ? Oooh... Hahaha. Thanks for trying out the thread.


You got me confused and I had to reread Fe/Fi differences and redo the cognitive functions test online (not that it is the most accurate). I score the highest on Fi and Fe is my third highest one so maybe I just have a well developed Fe. My answer makes me seem like such a SJW which is common in INFJs but I do think that Fi is my dominant


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

WintersFlame said:


> Okay so this is just a theory and it might be completely bull but I want to give it a shot if you'll try me. If I'm wrong about your type then I'm wrong, but I still find it worth to see if this works. I literally just came up with this but anyway.
> 
> So here's what I want to know from you:
> 1. Something you hate
> ...


This is interesting! Don't stress over answering all these fast, there's a lot - much popular!

1) Biggest hate I can think of related to myself:
- Being 'held down' and stifled, like people guilting me into things or into not doing things or lying me into a corner, feeling trapped in situations etc.

2) I hate this sort of thing....this is hard to explain....a really bad feeling in my chest. I think it creates a sense of panic and fear, of a loss of control over myself and my life. I hate feeling responsible for people without it being my choice. I guess a good example is my relationship history - whenever I dated a guy and they started being controlling or manipulative I would react very angrily because it felt like they were making my choices and taking away my ability to choose. I don't want to be trapped in one situation, so will make sure I have many back up plans and back ups of those. 

1) Biggest hate related to other things:
-unfairness and abuse, it really bugs me.

2) This just seems like something that could be easily avoided and yet people do it for no good reason. I think it frustrates and angers me because a) I dont understand it and b) it's not necessary at all.


----------



## Zhara113 (Aug 5, 2016)

I can't really say I "hate" anything, maybe strongly dislike. I actually would rather list something I love instead of "hate". So negative. :/ But if I had to say something I really extremely dislike, it's being around those who would abuse animals or others weaker than themselves for their own gain.
There is way too much injustice and cruelty in the world. FYI, I am not counting hunting/self-defense killing to survive here, just blatant cruelty for the sake of personal gain or enjoyment. The whiny, greed induced, "more, more, more" society that never stops wanting with no thought for anyone other than themselves. I dislike that people are only out for themselves without a second thought for anyone else, and the same people get offended over labels that shouldn't even exist. The beautiful cultures, people, and creatures that have been destroyed for the sake of progress...*ugh*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

orbit said:


> When someone links you here, you gotta try it.


*Fe/Fi*



> That kindness and justice aren't automatically deeply ingrained into human nature and it's based on culture.


*Fi* Conflicts with Fe 




> I thought about putting down prejudice, discrimination, cruelty, etc but then I got annoyed because I felt like that isn't unique (_"you"_ hate) to me--all of my friends think that.



Im not sure if I fully understand, so if my analysis is a bit wrong, its only because of confusion. Some people might think that everyone has experienced one or more of those things in some form or another in some period of their life. Your focus on this being down to the individual and making it unique to everyone makes me focus on this quote being *Fi*. _"all of my friends think that" _makes me think use of *Si/Se* in relating back to what you have heard in the past from a group which is of personal value to you this being brought forth by Fi. 




> But then I remembered that those values are based on the cultures that we were exposed to (and to some extent, chose) so it is a bit unique to the culture and to some extent humans.


Your focus on doing something unique and more for the individual makes me think *Fi,Ne*. Also, recounting methods such as _then I remembered_ is indicative of reminiscing, *Si*. This quote shows scattered, disorganized thoughts. Makes me think low Te. 



> But yeah, I wish I could say "of course I hate racism and inequality" without it being a naive assumption.


Ah, you mean because some people might not? Is that you thinking about the other person who might not feel the same way you do? If so *Fi* out of an understanding and moral standing that everyone is different. Also Fi indicated in understanding ones own wishes and looking inward. 



> Uhm. Some proverbs. They're kind of annoying and misleading. "Great minds think alike." Well what's stopping the inverse of that? Do stupid minds not think alike?


Isn't great minds think alike saying that everyone thinks they're great but really theyre all the same which makes them kind of obvious and really not that great? If anything the oddballs are. Hmm thats an interesting one. This gives me the impression of *Ne* over Ni, because you've reformed and linked the pattern of proverb to see its opposite. 




> It also sounds very pre-WWI-esque


*Ne* linkage




> because of the assumption that if everyone


These are all of your own comprehension and personal intuition and presumptions on things. What i mean is, you said it _reminds_ (not exact word) me of world war one, and then asserted your own feelings about the way people think in using _based on the assumption that everyone_. In saying this, uses *Si* whereby you internalize commonalities through using sensory information and Te to uphold your beliefs firmly, yet this Te is low because it is not necessarily true. 



> is educated, they're minds will follow the same rational pathways, come to the same conclusions, we can all agree on life, and war will be a thing in the past. But highly educated ("great minds") can still cause mass destruction. Anyway. Some proverbs are correct in their intentions or spirit but the way they word it can actually leave an unhealthy message.


*Fi,Ne* Bases fact on individual and leans towards progressive future. 

[/QUOTE]I'll stop there. Don't want to do the angry rant. It's better to fill the days with thoughts of abundance and tempered ~optimism~.[/QUOTE]

*Fi*



*INFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

owlet said:


> This is interesting


whY ThaNk You




> Abuse.



To the point. Either *Te *. But also not specific to the kind of abuse *Ne* or *Se*



> *2. Why do you hate it?*
> It's taking advantage


*Fi* or *Fe* thing. If this is based on respect of others *Fe* and if based on feeling sorry for the victim in all this *Fi* or relating it to someone you care for who couldve been the victim *Fi*




> of a weakness


*Fi*. Thinking others do not always have a mind of their own. Some might find it harder to stand up for themselves. Also taking advantage of weakness, then only the weak get bullied *Fi,Te*. Youve got your own concept of the victim *Fi*
Focusing on a particular kind of individual. Also, the person who takes advantage, what if that is their weakness? This makes me think Fi. Also im guessing you've got an image *Se*of what "weak" is in your head more so than a categorization of ideas *Ne*which makes a person weak?




> rather than 'fighting fair'


Your opinion on what fair is *Fi, Ni*. Use of analogy, however, fighting is common in abuse so I don't know if this might be linked with the visual side of the brain for you (*Se*).



> , so to speak - like taking advantage of the fact a person or animal is physically weaker, or someone in a psychologically more vulnerable position. It's bullying and cowardly.


*Fi/Fe*


*ISFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Now that I think about it, I should probably mention to any future replies, some of my replies in typing might sound like opinions or beliefs. None of them are, its more just me trying to follow your own personal flow of logic so that I can better type you from where youre coming from.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Spiders!

Because the way they move is very disturbing and unnatural, especially for something that seems completely inanimate until it moves.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

brightflashes said:


> I genuinely can't think of anything that I hate.


You've been indecisive in a lot of your replies @brightflashes ! Hahaha! Anyway, yes, possibly *Ne* or *Se*




> I don't know if I just lack creativity


*Fi* on the count that you have just looked into why you can't do something and shaped it into something internally feeling. 




> or if I've got some sort of weird block up against all the horrible things in the world or what.



*Fi, Ne* on the count that you analyse but then internalize your feelings to then explore other perspectives or opinion which *you *find to be greater *Ne*





> Committing to hating something is like this permanent place


...You know, you didn't actually state what you hated in the first question. haha. *Ne* and *low Te* due to jumbled nature. Wait, does that mean you hate hating? 




> that one gets to and can't ever go back.



*Fi*- own principles, perspectives applied to a society level which isn't necessarily reciprocated. 




> It's like losing virginity or getting a tattoo.


PEOPLE LIKE THOSE THINGS! Anyway, *Fi,Ne*, interconnection linked by personal feelings. Also related to an experience which is *Si*




> Once you say it, you can't take it back.


*Te* reasoning. Te organizes the external world, therefore you might do this with your lifestyle, but because its low, you use Te by choosing what to repress as a form of organization. 




> Also, I don't know if I can really bring myself to actually hate anything.


*Ne* first. You tend to explore feelings first which is why you show a lot of indecision, even when you type. Then *Fi*




> It seems like a very illogical way of viewing something.


*Fi-Te*




> I try to keep an open mind. I don't mean that other people have to do this; it's just the standard I set for myself.


*Fi*




I see more Fi points than that of Ne so *INFP*. Second type possibility *ENFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Taciterse said:


> 1. I hate lecherous rape.


Hate= Strong, assertive, confident wording = *Te*
Lecherous = this can be linked to your emotional feelings on the matter. The word lecherous implies your expression of feelings. This has been externalized on here but could still be *Fe or Fi*
Use of full stops shows detailed oriented thought process in opposition to quick and scattered. Also implies *Ni,Te*. *Ni *before Te because this sounds thought over and polished despite it being four words, it sounds like youve thought over your feelings on the subject. Your feelings rather than logical loopholes which would indicate Te first. 




> 2. I hate lecherous rape because


Repetition used as a preposition adds to structure externally to the reader (aka me) *Te*




> it is selfish


Dislike for individuals who give into themselves. Does not use Fi to relate but *low Fi* to point out motivations of others and to discriminate against what you do and don't like in a person.




> ; it harms undeserving people


*Fe*




> merely to satisfy a transient urge.


Transient- short lived- if its short lived why can't you just control it. Its more like you know its bad, but you hate the act but you don't necessarily see it as a feelings thing- *Te then Fi*


*INTJ*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

AllyKat said:


> Let's see how this goes.


Sounds hesitant to new opportunity yet tries it out anyway possible indication that OP is more used to relying on past, proven methods. possibly indicates *Si and low Ne/Se* 



> Liars, lies, dishonesty.


Three words each generally indicating the same act. *Low Ne*
*Fi* since dishonesty is interpreted by an individual, it really just depends on the stance of the individual. 
A dom Fi or low Fe might consider extenuating circumstances to that lying individual whereas an Fe might emotionally react first. Also lying is also done under very particular circumstances which is reliant upon independent experience (*Fi,Si*). Three people can be lied too, but they won't necessarily experience it in the same circumstance. 



> The truth always comes out in the end, so it's a bit pointless to lie about it.


*Si*- using past as an indicator for future truth. 
_it's a bit pointless to lie about it._
- pointless- indicative of action efficiency *Te* and *Fi[/B- subjectivity 
- bit- approximation, guessing the outer world's outcomes Ne




I also find it disrespectful

Click to expand...

Fe/Fi




because usually

Click to expand...

Si




if people are lying to you

Click to expand...


This may seem arrogant or far-fetched but people can only lie to people. Not trying to correct on detail here, btw. Im trying to link it to Ne and possibly Fe or Fi. 
If you're saying people in the general sense of society Fi
If youre saying people in the immediate sense of value to you, because thats only who you really cares lies to you Fe





it's either for selfish reasons (can be somewhat understandable depending on situation)

Click to expand...

Te-Ne





or they've made some judgement of you about whether you need/want to know the truth or not - why is it up to them?

Click to expand...

Do people always have the responsibility to tell the truth? 

Te/Fe




ISTJ*


----------



## confusedasheck (Jan 8, 2016)

I do not hate anything, honestly. Maybe, I just do not care most of the time.

I hate ambiguous or unclear replies.

I'm just lazy and sometimes do not like to assume what is the person talking about.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Lovable said:


> Uh I want to try


Uh= emotive language although from the apathetic side of emotion, not expressive- *Fi*
want to try- *Ne/Se*




> Plastic girls, with their fake nails, draw on eyebrows


*Fi* due to focus on authenticity. Don't like things which try to be something else. Link back to individuality as a common theme in Fi. 




> - everything is so perfect


Specific image in mind coming from the OP- *Se/Si*




> They seem so fake



Theres a focus on the physical element behind image here- *Fi-Se*




> like is a mask they are putting on.


*Ne/Se*




> Also these girls have a tendency to look down on me


*Fi/Si*




> like i'm dirt or something.


*Fi-Ni*




> For me they have no depth so they "hide" behind their exterior.


*Fi*- personal weighing of importance on these matters.
*Ni*- internal interpretation behind the motives of others




You don't know for a fact what these girls think of you, and they don't know for a fact if you think about them. So why give them a second thought? 

N E Ways 


*ISFP*


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

Thank you for your effort 

It is interesting to read but I can't see myself in no way fitting into being a ISFP. But I think it's cool that you are doing this


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Lovable said:


> Thank you for your effort
> 
> It is interesting to read but I can't see myself in no way fitting into being a ISFP. But I think it's cool that you are doing this


What do you see yourself being?


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> What do you see yourself being?


I struggle between being an infj or an isfj.. I made this (way toooo looong) post:

http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/1040434-infj-isfj-tell-me-if-im-one-you.html


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

There are a lot of things I dislike, but I hate change and anything spontaneous the most.

I like my routine, I like things to stay the way they always have been for me. Change is startling and throws me off. And It's the same thing with planning. If you want to come over or do something, at least give me 2-3 days notice. Telling me the last minute or worse, showing up randomly, will paralyze me and cause me to retreat. Definitely hate that.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Interesting approach! I like it, it's short, and you seem really good at this.  So, I'll give you a shot. I'm really curious to see what you can dig out from my text since I was trying to figure out my type for a while now and I can't get any further than XXXX. 

Let's see...

1. Something you hate.

Well, this wasn't as easy and short as I thought it would be. It took me a while. There may be some things that I hate even more, but this is the best I could think of right now. In no particular order:

a) People who can't get to the point while talking about something.
b) Feeling trapped: being somewhere I don't want to be (my office job, parties, social gatherings...); having to do something I don't wanna do (for example - go to work, sit still for eight hours, play nice and smile at all the people I find so dull); being sick; not being able to change something or to help someone I love. 
c) Fake people.
d) People who are dirty and/or stink.
e) My dog pulling on leash when he smells something.
f) Being interrupted while doing something, especially eating and relaxing, and _especially_ both at the same time.
g) And more than anything... Disrespect for nature and life: consumerism, pollution and cruelty, especially cruelty towards the weak.

2. Why do you hate it.

a) Cause I'm impatient and can't focus on the details while I'm thinking about the "goal" of the conversation. I interrupt people, blurt out my (usually incorrect) guesses of what they're going to say, get nervous. It's either ADHD since my focus always sucks, or I'm so egocentric that I can't wait for my turn to say what *I* think. I honestly hope I'm not that much of a jerk. 
b) I want to follow my gut and say what I mean, act the way I want to, yell at people if I want to, run, climb trees, be outdoors... I want to live by my instincts and not like a proper machine. I feel too wild. I constantly have to restrict myself so as not to cross the border and do something "improper". I'm socially retarded and I don't know where the accepted border is. So, in the end, I have a huge stick up my ass, exactly the thing I hate the most and laugh at.
"Being sick; not being able to change something or to help someone I love" - I hate the feeling of helplessness!
c) I think fake people are boring and unintelligent cowards. Lol, with me being a fake well-behaved normal person and a berserker caveman in disguise... Or a fluffy kitten in disguise... Depends on my mood. 
d) Just yuck.
e) I'm supposed to be the boss. There's no dignity in being pulled around like a rag doll.
f) When I've decided on doing something or managed to focus, I don't like going out of that state. I want to finish what I'm doing before going off to do something new. That only accounts for the short-term stuff. I'm not sure about the long-term plans.
g) I vehemently hate cruelty towards living beings and destruction of nature. I'm not against killing for food or self-defense, but cruelty or indifference towards death and suffering is making my blood boil.

I think I gave you enough material. I don't want to bore you way too much. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AllyKat (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for this. It's always interesting to see other perspectives on things. I had some comments.



WintersFlame said:


> Sounds hesitant to new opportunity yet tries it out anyway possible indication that OP is more used to relying on past, proven methods. possibly indicates *Si and low Ne/Se*


I wasn't hesitant about this thread. I wouldn't have posted in it if I was. Sorry if you read it that way, my approach was one of curiosity, I wanted to explore an outsider's analysis. Though I should confess I didn't really come to this thread to find out my type; I was interested in the reasoning. On that part, I also thought it would be helpful if some people who knew their type could contribute as well as those who didn't. 



> - bit- approximation, guessing the outer world's outcomes *Ne*


I use words in this way a lot. It's more a learned/adapted behaviour though. I do it for two reasons - firstly, it tempers unfiltered Te somewhat and makes things sound less direct, which in turn helps avoid any fallout from someone taking offense over a blunt statement. Secondly, in this case it carried some level of tongue in cheek sarcasm because I perceived my reasoning as stating the obvious. 



> This may seem arrogant or far-fetched but people can only lie to people. Not trying to correct on detail here, btw. Im trying to link it to *Ne* and possibly *Fe* or *Fi*.
> If you're saying people in the general sense of society *Fi*
> If youre saying people in the immediate sense of value to you, because thats only who you really cares lies to you *Fe*


I wasn't quite sure what you were getting at here. I'd link the first part "(I also find it disrespectful) because usually if people are lying to you" to Si/Ne because I see my thought process here as fluctuating between how I know I react to things and 'envisioning' how that would apply to a hypothetical future situation. 

Definitely in the general sense of society. I don't really care who is lying. I don't like it in any case, even if it's justified. I mean, I get that lying can be justified, don't get me wrong, we're all guilty of it. I don't like it though, even if I'm the one doing it and I think it's for a justified reason. 



> Do people always have the responsibility to tell the truth?
> 
> *Te/Fe*


I don't really think people have any responsibility to tell the truth really, except if it's some legal situation like you know, perverting the course of justice or swearing under oath. I was coming more from a 'control' perspective in my comment. So in a situation where you ask someone for their opinion and they decide they won't tell you the truth because they think you won't like it. Why not ask the person who asked the question in the first place? Is it so bad to check why they want your opinion - to see if they're just seeking validation _or_ actually want your honest opinion? I guess there's responsibility there in that sense in that the other side is taking responsibility for _your_ emotional reaction - I don't appreciate that; I think we are responsible for ourselves. 



> *ISTJ*


Yeah, I'm pretty textbook. I thought my post was enneagram 1 heavy though, so fair play for seeing beyond that. Thanks again.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

1. I hate when I'm walking on a busy path towards someone and I make a conscious effort to move but it's not reciprocated.

2. I hate it because I think my respect should be given back when I give it.


----------



## Firemoon (Sep 19, 2015)

Something I hate:

1-Anakin Skywalker

2- Juvenile pornographic 

Why do I hate these? 

1- Anakin has everything I hate: impulsivity, immaturity, narcissism, biased visions/opinions, stupidity, vulnerability....a true pushover!
I just hate so much how he handled his problems. I mean, he was clearly the root of his own problems...but he blamed everything but himself. His lack of introspection and self-awareness is intolerable to me, he neve thought for one second about his own actions, and when he does, it comes with the stupidest decisions. I don't care if he felt hurt or betrayed, that doesn't give you the right to sabotage everyone and everything, AS IF it will solve your pathetic dilemmas. Get your shit together Anakin, and use your brain for once, not your chaotic emotions. Also, his dependence on authority pissed me off. You're not a kid anymore, you can decide by yourself what's the best thing to do, can't you Anakin?? I guess not...

2- I don't think I need to explain myself but.......hurting and abusing people, especially children, are the worst thing you can ever do. What kind of heartless person would do that? Abusing the most vulnerable ones in the most horrible way is unacceptable and unthinkable.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Taciterse said:


> I'm not sure if it's because of WintersFlame's tireless efforts or the frequent lunacy of the thread's participants,


hahaha..haha.hahaha :crazy:




> but either way, I adore this thread.


Yay! Thank you 




> Out of curiosity, @WintersFlame do you believe that you could apply this method (albeit modified in obvious ways) to vocal responses as well (and if so, would that make it easier or more difficult than the written responses)?



I think it could be applied to vocal responses but maybe you'd have to take into account that some people think without thinking and then go home and think about it later. What I mean is, not everything can be taken too seriously. Written responses are generally easier because you have everything word-for-word. But the thing is with verbal observation, you can take in much more to account for like confidence and tone and how well they talk things on the spot.
For example, if you take in Eric Harris (the columbine shooters) diary, you might read him as a Te dom due to his correcting nature of society to his personal values, Fi, which has been twisted. But if you see how he interacts in real life, he wasn't so much like that. He didn't extrovert thinking first. It wasn't the first thing that came out of his mouth.


----------



## edge magic (Jan 1, 2017)

1. Something you hate?
A poltical painted media who distorts news which can support a political party that is critical of the current immigration policy. 
2. Why do you hate it?
Beacause I prefer free speech, the truth, and a good wellfare for my country. And with current immigration policy we have in my country just making our wellfare bader, the crime rate and unemployment gets increased, hospitals and schools shut down. Plus a much lower pensions for people who have built this country.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

@WintersFlame, thank you so much for your time!

So, ENFP? Haha, interesting idea. Do you know it was the first result I ever got? I was a hormonal teenager back then; in the meantime, I became much more of a thinker. For example, when confronted with other people's problems, I will always try to find a solution first and only later think about showing some empathy and understanding. I'm impatient as a rhino when it comes to solving problems, want to make things as efficient as possible. I'm a bit hyper, though, so it sounds as if I'm scatter-brained, but I really love things to be efficient. 

You gave me enough proof that I use Fi over Fe. I was totally unsure of which one I use. Even though I'm like 80% sure I'm some thinking type, I'm willing to consider the xxFP types.

For a long time I was sure I was an ISTP, but now I doubt it. I'm quite sure I use Te more than Ti, and I'm _really_ not sure about Se. I use it, but I'm not sure how much. It's not like I'm constantly in the here and now.

I was thinking these days about my thought process... I think it always goes something like this:
First, I see a goal in front of me and go heads-on towards it (I'm pathologically impatient. I'd walk through a wall just to get somewhere in straight line, or even better, teleport), but then my brain floats away to some hazy state. Then it refocuses on the goal. Is it possible to be an ADHD ENTJ, or a short-term ENTJ?  I'm not sure about using Ne. I imagine Ne as more aware of the brainstorming it does. Aware of the big picture. I can't see the big picture. I'm simply one of the "ooh, shiny!" people that easily gets distracted by the beauty or curiosity of the things I see around me and I'm prone to blurting out random things before thinking or jumping to conclusions while others are speaking.

Also, introversion/extroversion... I can't figure it out for the life of me.

Anyways, thanks for giving me something new to think about!


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> I'm going to go on *INTP* on the reasoning that I see more Ti than Ni; would go *INFJ* otherwise but do not see enough *Ni* for it to be your Dom function


Interesting! You seem to have a good grasp on cognitive functions and their dynamics, and I agree with much of your reasoning. Those are the two types I flip flop between so I'd say you did a pretty good job. Thank you!


----------



## giraffegator (Dec 28, 2014)

WintersFlame said:


> *ESFP*. Second= ISFP.


Nice analysis... I like that it agrees with what I already think ;P 
No but really it's cool that you are doing such an indepth analysis on everybody - thanks for your hard work! And I think you got it right at least in my case. It was interesting all the places you found Te and Ni!


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> action oriented, reflective on experience. *Te-Se/Si*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mmm my inner ISTJ, that's what I strive for if I really had to. Cool roud:


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

HonorableGoblin said:


> I like reading your analyses and I'm curious whether you can guess my type.


I'm curious too. Although to be honest, i just like exercising my brain to see if i can get where people are coming from.



> The first thing that came to mind



*Ne/Se*- talks first, thinks later. 




> though it may not be the most important thing that I hate



*Fi*- Seeing how this fits in with value system second. 




> is when people don't respect or understand the concept of privacy.


*Fi/Ti*- Personal, subjective values placed on sympathetic understanding of the other person
The word respect- *Fe*




> Like a person who would read your diary and not feel bad.


*Fi-Si*- reflecting on feelings based on past experiences which has formed a personal value. Also reflecting on how they _should_ feel makes me think *Fi*




> Or they take your phone or computer


*Fe/Fi-Si*- Same reason as above. I have put Fe however as an extra because it really depends on how you react to this. Whether its internalized (Fi) and your feelings about it are held in or externalized (Fe) and your feelings about it will somehow be obvious such as through facial expression or storytelling. 




> and start using it without asking


*Fe*- this is actually due to the _"without asking"_ part being linked to manners. Don't get me wrong, Fi can think this way too, but it may be linked to something deeper than manners, such as an inferiority complex or the value the individual has on the friend which does this might affect how they react, for example, if they really like the friend this won't disrupt them as much as if they didn't. Fe this value applies to everyone. 




> as if it's just a tool,


*Fi, Ne*- personification. I know you didn't exactly describe an inanimate object as cute or anything but, _as if its just a tool_, gives me an impression that you see a phone as being more than an appliance. Ne points for expressing your feelings using comparative towards the impression people give off in your perspective when this value is violated. 




> and they can't understand


*Fi/Fe*- it all depends on whether or not they have any idea about how you feel about this. If you're presuming that they either do or don't know that they're disrespecting you, Fi. If you don't really care either way about it and just plainly don't like it, Fe. 




> that it might be full of personal things


This can really apply to any function. But i think less so if Fe/Fi is low. There Fi/Fe is in higher stacking arrangement. 




> that you may not want them to see.


*Fi*- hasn't described so much a provocation of feelings such as embarrassment from it, but more right vs wrong.




> It's like someone going through your desk drawers.


*Se-Ni*- trying to give understanding through relative experience. 




> It feels like a violation.


*Low Si* due to non specific nature of emotion. Feels like a violation asks others to think of a time they've been violated and know what feelings go from there. Its quite a generalized description- bigger picture *Ne*. Although this can be applied to sadness, violation is more related to a code of ethics, however in this case its a personal, individual reliant one, therefore *Fi*.




> If I get a message on my phone and it's obvious that it was a pocket dial and that I'm overhearing something that wasn't meant for me, I delete it without listening,


*Si*- specific example reliant on details. 




> because everyone has a right


*Fi*




> to have parts of themselves that they don't want everyone to see.


Hmmm, most Fi might advocate for being allowed to be completely themselves without hindrance. You are kind of doing that in a way, but for privacy- In order to be true to myself i should be allowed to have some true stuff hidden kind of thing. *Fe/Fi*




> I wouldn't want



See, this is an *Fi* thing because of this reason: you have projected your own feelings about something on to others and used sympathy as a way to establish the rights of others. 




> someone to listen in on my conversations or read my private thoughts.


Values *Fi*




> Maybe I don't even mean what I say or write



*Ne/Se*




> maybe I only wrote them to get something out of my system or to figure out my motivations.


...This sounds like this actually happened. Exploring possibilities related to inner self-*Fi-Ne/Se*. 




> What someone says can also be taken out of context


*Ni,Si*




> and I don't want to think badly of someone


*Fi*- relates back to personal moral compass




> because I listened when I shouldn't have and I assumed that their words meant one thing when they could have meant something else


*Fi-Se-Ni*




> but I don't have the complete picture because I'm not privy to the rest of what's going on.


Before making conclusion, uses *Ni*- internal understanding of how things work which helps understand future outcomes. 




*ISFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Frostything said:


> The way people many people act on social media. (More so a pet peeve than a hatred)


*Fe/Fi*, more so *Fi* due to _"More so a pet peeve than a hatred"_ which demonstrates self analyses and reflection upon values/ priorities




> I can't scroll through posts without going past countless selfies and posts that are just weird to me.


*Fi/Fe* 




> You got the selfies with a caption that has nothing to due with the image


*Si-Te*




> selfies for going to the gym


*Fi-Si-Te*- Put Fi because putting gym as a specific shows that you have specifically noticed this commonality and internalized it out of your own personal thoughts on doing this. 




> selfies for seeing an old friend that you won't even talk to afterwards


*Ni/Si*




> I've heard people complain


social circle- *Fi-Se*




> about having to go to something, then I see a post later from that same person about the thing and how much they love it.


Wants authenticity-*Fi*




> Occasionally you'll even run across a post saying "Look at me! I did something good! All of you must know I did this good thing!"


*Se-Ni*- talking about observations and what you see, and the experienced has been generalized





> Okay, maybe not exactly like that, but still. I'm having a hard time explaining it, but I think people just don't really think about what they're posting


*Fi/Ti-Te* Te cancels out Ti 




> and if it's really something they should share with everyone. Pictures of special moments with the kids, or a funny situation you came across, I enjoy.


*Fi-Se*- knowledge of which kind of things stimulate you. _"Special moments with the kids"_ are your values.




> It's good to capture those moments


*Fi-Te*- good vs bad measurement




> but when it becomes all about portraying a more interesting version of yourself to others, bragging, or just not thinking about what you're sharing, it's unnecessary and, dare I say, immature.



*Ni influenced by Fi*- how things work within an internal circle which you value and using the general patterns around these occurrences i.e. _"when it becomes all about portraying a more interesting image of yourself"_, you place internalized values *Fi*on these experiences of others *Se*





> And I think people have become a little too used to it.


*Fi-Ni*- for the same reason as above.




> Not to mention (even though that's exactly what I'm doing),


*Low Te*- contradicting efficient intent/ purpose. 




> people are so attached to their phones


*Si/Ni*




> to do that stuff that they miss out on what's in front of them.


*Se*- notions on promise in the present and external surroundings
*Fi*- internal values.




> I had a friend that seemed to care more about our Snapchat streak than our actual friendship.


Dislike of *Te*. Also *Fi*




> They would send me a Snap every day but wouldn't answer my texts with more than a one word reply, and actually getting together in person seemed hopeless. Needless to say . . .


*Low Te*, *Si*




*ISFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Statecraft Demystifier said:


> When people live their life for the sole reason that they were born into it. Or put simply: casualness.


Succinct, linear thinking. _"To put it simply"_ *Te*
Criticism of external system of living *Te*
Does not like living in the moment *Low Se* and prefers planning *Te*
_"for the sole reason that they were born into it"_- *Low Fi*- asserting people's reasoning for the negative
Does not like casualness- *Fe/Te*



> Where's the direction?


Direction asks for instructions and criteria. *Te/Ti*




> The purpose?


Asks for deeper meaning behind experience- *Ni*




> Are they just lifeless husks?



*Fi reliant upon Te*- personal perspective based upon your own criteria of what makes a life. Surprisingly though this also promotes *Se* but in a contradictory way. 




> Sheep to be herded?


*Ti*- Value of independence. Think for yourself. 
VS
*Te*- focuses on the efficiency of a person

*Ne*- analogy




> It's disgusting.


*Fe/Fi*




*ENTJ*- on the account that you value experience, whereas an INTJ might neglect experience.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Taciterse said:


> "While I'm not sure if I would say it's the thing I hate MOST in the world


*Fi-Si-Te*- I see these three for these reasons:
- I see Fi as possibly an Aux, due to the fact of being unsure/indecisive about where he stands. 
-I see Si in the focus behind being able to keep the question in mind when asking the question, in _"I not sure if I would say its the thing I hate MOST in the world"_. 
- The way he addressed his response makes me think of Te because he uses the question as precedence. Linear, ordered thinking, despite indecision. 



> that one that most often


*Te*- external, objective measurement (frequency)



> comes to mind


*Ne/Se*- ideas popping up as a result of brainstorming. 




> is overbearing structures.


_Overbearing_- descriptive word which describes the kind of position this puts the individual through. *Fi*
Also *Ne/Se*- for the freedom that these structures inhibit, you appreciate. 
Possibly *Lower Te*- wants to be able to set goals for self. 



> I tend to like to live


*Se/Ne-Te*- due to knowing personal individual preferences of living. Organizing around that. 



> my life exploring life's adventures


*Se*



> and hate being trapped in monotonous cycles


*Fi- Lower Stack Si*



> or being heavily controlled.


*Lower Stack Te*



> This goes double


*Low Te*- use of measurement in a way which is not necessarily a measurement 



> if control being exerted over my life


*Fi*



> is of a deceptive of manipulative nature."


*Fi*



*ENFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Dawd said:


> 1. Something that you hate
> 
> A. People who ask questions that should be answered subjectively by oneself, like "what is the meaning of life?"


An Fi/Ti/Ni that doesn't like expressing thoughts? This focuses on individuality and personal values- *Fi* with words like _should_. Lower stack *Ne* or subsequent *Se*




> B. people who are eager to identify things as universally "good" or "bad".


Does not like labels. In the grey. *Lower Te*




> 2. Why do you hate it?
> 
> 
> I hate the first one because



*Te*- due to the way this is lead into: structure. 



> delegating outside sources to answer questions that only you can determine


Does not check in with external sources. More so *Ti/Fi* thing



> through your own beliefs is just off-putting to me.


*Fi*



> It's hard to explain.


reflective of *Lower Te* which would indicate the opposite *Fi*




> Maybe it's because I just think that it's pointless


*Fi-Te*




> to even think of a question like that.


*Si/Se*. Wants to deal with the details and realities over abstract, theoretical hypotheticals. Tangible overrides the intangible. 



> I hate the second one for the same reason.


*Ne-Te*



> Edit: I don't hate those things. Those things just slightly irritate me, or make me roll my eyes.


*Fe/Fi*



> I don't like people who inconvenience other people.


*Te*- this can be associate with individual inefficiency.




> I'm usually very mindful of other people's time, money, well-being, etc.


*Fe*




> I hate people who refuse to try to relate to someone because of their interests.


*Fi/Fe*



> Like a "bro" type of guy who automatically denigrates people that play D&D.


*Si*



> Also people whose sole purpose in life is to impress people of the opposite sex.


*Lower Stack Ne*




*ISTJ*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

how beautiful said:


> 1. Lack of understanding


*Ti/Fi*- depends on the sense this meant
*Te*- due to "to-the-point" nature of this quote
*Fi-Te*



> 2. If people understood things and understood where those things lead to


Values *Ni*




> there would be so much more


External measurement based on non-factual presumption- *Ni*
*Lower stack Te*




> cohesion


asks for intimacy- *Fi/Fe*
cohesion- sticky- *Se* imagery




> in the world.


*Lower stack Te*




Gonna go *ISFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

StormyDormy said:


> Edit: BTW, I don't normally write in the way that I did to answer your questions. I thought it would be useful for you to see my thought processes, so I tried to not delete or go back and change anything... And then I thought it would be useful for you to know of these intentions, so I had to go back and edit this in!


Oh my.Haha. Honestly man, I just read what you give me because that's all I can really rely on from an internet perspective. I'm not going to analyse too deep into your purpose of editing your thing because that's just a step too far. Part of me analysing this, is to analyse the way you're writing because I trust its natural. But I guess I can just analyse it for what you said too. 




> I hate um... I'm really not too sure.


*Ne*




> I guess I hate death, actually, you know what?


*Ne* first due to speak before think mentality in this quote. 
Use of questioning shows casualness and personable attitude. *Lower stack Te*, *Fi,Fe*



> I think I hate HATE itself the most.


*Fi* Also *Ne* due to your like to play on words 




> And ignorance is pretty annoying too.


Fi



> When people are unnecessarily cruel to others


*Fe/Fi*




> especially those who are vulnerable to emotional pain (sensitive people)


Has a cause with whom OP has a particular interest for- *Fi*. People who pick on people, or are cruel to people, aren't going to naturally think about whether or not this person is particularly sensitive or what they might be hiding or the person's tolerance of emotional pain because maybe they come off naturally cruel or nasty and don't mean it or they think they don't need to do that for another person. This is what makes me think *Fi* for you because you do go out of your way to look out for that. 




> or those that are innocent (animals.)


*Fi*- Same reasoning as above.




> Just general nastiness


*Fe*




> people being assholes just for the sake of it.


Does not appreciate Se. *Fe,Fi- Te*




> I don't know if I hate those people themselves


*Ne*




> but I hate what they do.


*Fi/Fe*




> Why do some people gain a form of sick pleasure


Presuming other's feelings with a certain degree of certainty *Fi-Ni/Ne* 




> out of making other people/animals miserable


*Fi*- due to mention of the affect it has on the animal. Rather than using words such as pain or hurt which might indicate Te/Ti due to understanding of process, you have used a more emotional and intense word such as miserable. 




> or why do some people simply not give a crap if they do so?


*Lower stack Ni*



> People who act horrid


Very generalised description based off OP's personal reaction. 
*Fi-Se/Si*




> just make absolutely no sense to me.


Opposed to Ti/Fi. More so related to *Te/Fe*




> I especially hate it when people are disrespectful or cruel toward animals as opposed to another person.


Don't get offended at me using the word bias here, but there's a bias here, a kind of favouritism of preferring animals to humans. Disrespectful towards animals uses personification and putting a face and attitude toward them *Fi*




> I think because I view animals as innocent


*Fi-Se*- Self-actualizing and exploring personal perspective through how you _look_ at them when you see them.




> they're just trying to live their lives, no ulterior motives or anything.


*Ti*




> Ignorance irritates me a lot.


Description of feeling- *Fe/Fi*



> E.g, if I were to say to a friend that they should watch a video about cruelty in the meat industry to understand why it doesn't make sense to say "I love animals and I love to eat meat", but they are adamant about not watching said video (because they know that doing so will open their mind to see that something they enjoy doing is wrong...)


*Fi*- imposed values. Would rather get friends to watch a video *Se* than say explain verbally- Ne 



> There are loads of things I hate a lot


*Fi/Ti-Ne/Se*




> but actively choosing to be ignorant to how one is causing suffering to others
> 
> 
> > *Ni*- intuitive belief in knowing how things will turn out based on behavioural patterns
> ...


----------



## HonorableGoblin (May 17, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> I'm curious too. Although to be honest, i just like exercising my brain to see if i can get where people are coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate you putting so much time and thought into this. You were close, got the fi and low te right.

I am 100% sure that I'm INFP. 

About the "without asking" part: It's not to do with manners, it is because they should know that it's private and so not touch it. Asking gives me a chance to make them their own login or hide my stuff before letting them use it. I actually don't mind my sister using my computer without asking, because she already knows everything about me, or wouldn't judge no matter what she saw, but she's the only one. I think the part at the end, about not wanting to take things out of context may have thrown you off... I had to learn that one through experience. I do tend to jump to conclusions, which is why I don't want to hear something that I shouldn't. because I can't help coming up with scenarios based on what I've heard, and I've been wrong before, even though at the time I was sure that I was right.

I think my mother is ISFP and she's way more into enjoying the sun and arranging everything so that it's aesthetically pleasing than I am, I don't care about that at all. She tells me that I'm analytical, even though I don't feel that way. She seems to think, from the things I say to try to help her understand her or my or someone else's reasons for how they feel, that I'm some kind of emotion analyzing robot. It's frustrating because she's dismissive of it. I see NE in this too, because my method of figuring it out is very much, maybe it's this, no that doesn't feel quite right, maybe it's this instead, or it could be that. Yes, that's it. And maybe this other feeling is also related to it. What would explain both of these feelings at the same time? I am having a lot of trouble explaining the process, because it's not really a conscious process. I'm only aware of it because sometimes I write it down and re-read it and surprise myself with the connections I find.

There's lots of NE going on, I channel a lot of it into creative hobbies, because the people around me don't like random, scattered conversations. I do have a couple of friends, that when we get together we bounce off each other like crazy and get really zany, but they live far away. The last time I was with that friend, in my husband's presence, my husband(entj) was like, "what's going on with you? You're acting weird." It's because I feel free to be like that with her, because she enjoys coming up with interesting or funny ideas, especially if they're not based in reality.

The reason that I used to write a diary was to get all my feelings down on paper so that I can sort through them. I mostly wrote as a teenager and after a traumatic experience as a young adult. 

I don't want people reading my feelings because there are parts of me that no one gets to see. People think they know me well, because I'm very open and direct about things that most people wouldn't be, and while they are all true, I throw them out there so that people think they're getting to know me and that I'm showing them everything. That way they don't get anywhere near things that actually matter to me, that I keep hidden. Actually, I think it's that I want people to like me, but not to be able to hurt me. Maybe some of my sensitivity to people reading my diary is because I let my mother read something that I wrote once, so she would understand why I was upset and then she showed it to my father and he said that I wrote it to try to manipulate them and it wasn't true. And another time, a page fell out and my mother read it and then got angry with me for writing it because I would be a very bad example for my younger siblings if they ever read it.

If I'm upset and I can have time to sort through my feelings, I usually find that the problem is with me being oversensitive to criticism or panicking because a choice has been made for me and I don't know if it's what I want. But I don't have much time to introspect, because I am never alone. I have 2 small children who want to be on me all the time, my husband wants to do things together a lot, and the rare time that I am alone, my mother-in-law, who lives very close, comes over to chat, because to her, being social is the greatest thing ever and she probably thinks she's saving me from being lonely or something. In the time it's taken me to type this, I've been interrupted by my husband twice, my kids 5 times, and my in-laws once, even though I asked everyone to go away and give me a few minutes of alone time.

I've been highly stressed for a long time now, so maybe that's why I don't seem like my type?

I hope it's ok to post all this here. Now you know more about me than you probably wanted to.  

I think you're doing awesome with analyzing people.


----------



## Belzy (Aug 12, 2013)

1. Something you hate

Conflict. 

2. Why do you hate it?

It overwhelms me, and I can't let go from it easily. Takes a very long time for me if ever.
I also don't know what to do with them. I tend to please people for this reason. Feels safe to me.


----------



## anadia (Mar 6, 2017)

1. Something you hate
Be criticized
Who Invade My Space
Feeling jealous of something / someone or realizing I've been left out
Do something that is against my principles
Conflicts

2. Why do you hate it?
I hate this because I feel insecure and anxious inside.
I respect other people and I demand the same with me


----------



## Greenhousegin (Apr 15, 2017)

Hello

I am very new to this concept and stumbled across this after an interesting conversation about silly pet hates so I'm very curious:

Something I hate:

The use of the phrase 'I don't understand ...' when you really mean 'I don't agree ...'. 

This sounds really specific but it happens a lot, I'm sure it is expressed in a multitude of different ways but people seem to think it is a 'kinder' or 'nicer' way of saying that you think someone is wrong. 

Why do I hate it:

On the extreme side, it's sly and disingenuous. It feels very manipulative to pretend you are being open to other people's points of view and feelings by using wishy washy language when you actually know full well you don't mean those things. You still think someone is wrong and all the nice words in the world will not change that, if you were open about it maybe you could have a dialogue that meant one or both of you would come to the same point of view. 

Even at the genuine end it makes it really difficult to get to the point of what you need or want. 

Incidentally, my pet hate which started off my intial wanderings into here: I always secretly suspect that people who feel the cold easily are making it up to feel fragile and special even though my sensible mind knows that's really silly I can't shake my annoyance at it!!


----------



## HonorableGoblin (May 17, 2016)

Greenhousegin said:


> The use of the phrase 'I don't understand ...' when you really mean 'I don't agree ...'.
> 
> This sounds really specific but it happens a lot, I'm sure it is expressed in a multitude of different ways but people seem to think it is a 'kinder' or 'nicer' way of saying that you think someone is wrong.
> 
> ...


I’m not sure if I should be disagreeing with you here, since you posted this in order to be typed, but you seem open to people disagreeing with you, so…

I am one of those people who says that I don’t understand how someone could believe, do, or think something that I don’t agree with. I most often say this when discussing news items or other people’s choices with my husband. To me, it is a stronger expression than saying that I disagree. It means, not only do I not agree, I also cannot fathom how the person could have that viewpoint unless they are stupid, willfully ignorant, without morals, etc. It is a judgement of their character. If I were upset enough to say this to someone’s face, which happens rarely, as I think it’s very rude, I would be open to hearing their explanation. Then I may be able to understand, even if I still may not agree.
In contrast, when I say that I disagree with someone, it means that I can see why they think that way or did what they did, but I don’t agree with it and it is not what I would have done. Very different.

Maybe it’s an introverted feeling thing?

But maybe that’s not what you meant. Possibly you meant that people pretend not to understand what you are saying when they don’t agree with it, to avoid confrontation? That would be infuriating. 

I can imagine that maybe they want to double check, to make sure they didn’t misunderstand you before disagreeing with you, but to basically ignore what you say by saying that they don't understand, even when they do understand would be difficult to deal with. I would try to avoid people like that.


----------



## raindropsandlilies (Jun 13, 2016)

I hate having to follow other people's expectations for my own life. I know I have to fulfill their expectations because many people are quite important to me and my life. But I feel like I'm unable to live for myself, and instead I rely on everyone else's expectations to achieve my goals. 

I feel as if I have nothing to live for beside other people. I have no intrinsic will or motivation, and other people dictate my life course. I feel helpless, because I don't know how to take my own life into my hands. I don't steer the course of my future, other people do. I then hate not knowing what I really want. I only know what I need to do, which is please other people. I feel like I've lost a part of myself because I feel compelled to follow others.


----------



## Greenhousegin (Apr 15, 2017)

Honorablegoblin: I meant the latter, people who use it in the infuriating passive aggressive sense although reading back what I wrote I can see that might not come across.

Edited as I thought again on what you said: the person I see this most often in I think it is related to trying to avoid conflict rather than being totally manipulative and I do have some sympathy with this despite it irritating me so I do try to be reasonable. I don't always manage this. 

I completely agree with what you say about genuinely not being able to understand how someone could think a thing/do a thing.


----------



## StormyDormy (Apr 12, 2017)

Thank you so much for analyzing my post! I generally identify as INFP, although it isn't something I'm 100% about (although, even when I'm supposedly certain of something, I'm always open to alternatives in reality.) Really interesting analysis, you're pretty damn good at this. Would love to see someone analyse your type based on your analysis' of people's posts


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

C O M M U N I S M

It inherently opposes liberty. It's intrinsically authoritarian, if not totalitarian.
It rejects basic human decency. All belongs to the state while you have nothing and you are nothing.
It destroys culture and society. It labels identity as evil and indoctrinates mankind into submission.
It crushes and collapses economies. Rich men make up rich nations, and stripping them of their wealth is an instant gratification that only leads to poverty and despair (most of the rich will foresee such events and flee in advance).

The Marxist society (besides being impossible) would only work if humanity became one collective homeostatic organism. Humans would have no independent consciousness and no free will - they'd be flesh puppets of one collective consciousness. Leisure time would be futile, considering individualism isn't even applicable anymore.
That thought is absolutely horrifying.


----------



## Statecraft Demystifier (Dec 12, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> Succinct, linear thinking. _"To put it simply"_ *Te*
> Criticism of external system of living *Te*
> Does not like living in the moment *Low Se* and prefers planning *Te*
> _"for the sole reason that they were born into it"_- *Low Fi*- asserting people's reasoning for the negative
> ...


Interesting. I thought you might like to know. I quoted a manga/anime character who resonated with me who I always assumed was an ENTJ. If you want to read about him to further your theory via the fictional realm: Griffith


FWI, your response to my post was Post #109.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Right! This sounds fun. Let's give it a go!
EDIT: And I apologise for the length!

1*. Office jobs.
*Sitting at a desk for 8 hours. Seeing the same people in the same place every day. Each day is the same as the one before and the one after (reheated, lukewarm time). A desert. At its worst, a sensory deprivation tank, with nothing to fill the empty hours; as I wrote on my eraser, "Sensory stimulation is forbidden". 

*2. The mangling of language
*Business jargon: 'Impact and upscaling will be achieved by engaging synergistic processes that dynamically actualize in a systems-oriented functionalization to further paradigmatic shiftage'. Academic jargon: either polysyllabic words strewn with swearing, or this sort of bumf (courtesy of the Post-Modern Generator): *Communications From Elsewhere *Yargle! Whatever happened to communication?

*3. Philosophies of gloom and subjectivity*

Schopenhauer: Life is suffering; we live in the worst of all possible worlds; and happiness is the absence of pain, frustration and dissatisfaction. 
Existentialism: "The truly philosophical problem is suicide." While I debate whether or not topping myself is an exercise in free will that gives my life meaning, I will sit in this café, drink black coffee by the gallon until my kidneys seize up, and smoke so heavily my tongue turns yellow, my teeth turn black and fall out, and my lungs are so coated with tar you could use them to pave a road. Aha! I am now dead! My own actions have led to my death, so although I did not consciously choose to kill myself, I unconsciously acted to bring about my own destruction. Ma foi, am I clever, or what? 
Post-Modernism: Futile and sterile. Everything is relative or subjective; anti-knowledge (knowledge is the product of power); everything worth knowing has already been learnt or discovered; can’t create anything new – can only be “ironic” and play. Bloody nonsense, of course, but fashionable among the highbrows. 
Discussions about whether the world exists; whether you or I exist; whether reality is really real; whether life has a meaning; the meaninglessness of the human condition; whether we have free will and reason; whether we can be sure that robots haven’t replaced us while we slept…
Seems limiting, pointless and unrelated to life (and boring!). And why is it “deeper” or more profound to be pessimistic or nihilistic? The world is much more interesting and varied than abstract, bloodless theorizing.
I tend to accept the world as a baseline, rather than as a subject for theoretical discussion. I can see it, I can touch it, it exists; I don’t look at a table and wonder whether it’s a figment of my overheated imagination or an inadequate substitute for a Platonic ideal. (Different species, though, do see the world in different ways – dogs through their noses, bats through their ears, platypodes through electric currents – but they’re different ways of seeing a world that exists independently.)
Ideologies and theories (often) stop people from seeing the world. Rather than looking at life and building up a picture, they apply the frame first and look for what fits it. (E.g. university courses that take history, in all its rich variety of incident, characters and picturesque detail, and reduce it to half a dozen abstract nouns.)

*4. Political correctness / the SJW movement
*A dogma that seeks to impose censorship and curb free speech. People are banned from campuses (‘no platformed’), yoga and sushi are banned, statues torn down, all in the name of tolerance. What happened to the idea that I may disagree with what you say, but will fight to the death for your right to say it? People should be able to sit down and discuss ideas rationally.
Distorts language; uses euphemisms to disguise reality; limits thought.
Looks through a distorting lens (filtered through race/gender/power/&c). Doesn't understand history.
Encourages immaturity, sensitivity and a lack of proportion. Whether people are offended is important, not whether offence was intended, or whether a reasonable person would find anything to be offended about.
Sees people as members of classes/groups (oppressors and oppressed), rather than individuals.
Encourages people to think of themselves as victims rather than acting to change their lives. (There are always opportunities!) Simmering anger and resentment – an ugly, narrow, peering way of looking at the world. “I’m a failure (or think I’m a failure), but it’s not my fault; I’m the victim of society. I’m a victim, it’s your fault.” All that matters is the blame.

*5. Director's concept theatre
*Serves the director's ego rather than the work.
A lot are wilfully ugly. _Examples:_
* *




The set looks like a public toilet or a rubble-strewn wasteland. The director hires prostitutes to screw or masturbate onstage, or stark naked homeless old people wearing Mickey Mouse masks. Hamlet moons the audience and masturbates. The chorus sit on toilets, or, in a Rossini comedy, pull out Uzis and shoot themselves. Another Rossini opera has a gang rape. Mozart has dismemberment, frottage, suicide and the severed heads of Buddha and Muhammad. A Verdi opera is set on the Planet of the Apes. And the least said about Greek tragedy, the better! (See Charles Mee, if your stomach's strong enough.)


 Some aren't offensive; they're just annoying. _Examples:_
* *




The French director Laurent Pelly has buggered up several operas. In one production, a character comes onto a blank stage and reads the directions of what the stage should look like, and acts surprised when it isn't. Ha, ha, how ironic! How witty!


 Others make no dramatic sense. _Examples:_
* *




The English National Theatre's production of Shaw's _Saint Joan _was updated to the present; Joan was the only character who wore medieval costume - but the action and dialogue refer to the 15th century, and Joan was a historical figure. A Donizetti opera was set in a post-apocalyptic science fiction dystopia, in a set that looked like a giant Evian water bottle - but the story was set in 13th century Spain!



I'm not against new takes on works - a _Lohengrin _like a medieval Book of Hours; _Love's Labours Lost_ as a 1950s musical - but these productions are aesthetically bankrupt.
Why not do the play straight? Why not tell the story as vividly as possible, so it's immersive, imaginative and entertaining? I've seen set designs and costumes from the 19th century, which try to bring the past to life.
Saying that the opera is "ABOUT" something (rather than telling the story and letting the themes emerge) and making things "relevant" to the audience - does the audience a disservice. These productions shrink mental horizons - instead of showing other people in other times and places, all you see is the director. 
Buried somewhere under this detritus are great works of art. But childish direction so conceals the beauty and power of the language or music, the insight into character, and the dramatic heft and thrust of the play that making out Shakespeare or Verdi is like trying to appreciate the Mona Lisa after an urchin has drawn a red nose, devil horns and luxuriant whiskers on it.
It's really the director saying: "I have no imagination; I can't imagine anything outside the moment - so here's my tribute to Bertolt Brecht and Quentin Tarantino." Speaking of whom...*

6. Violent movies and "art"*
I walked out of _The Hateful Eight_. Women are punched in the face; the “n–” word is thrown about like it’s going out of fashion (hint: it has); and there’s a graphic rape / murder scene. Death, death, death… Lots more death, a bit of pain, some mayhem, slaughter, and havoc, served with a garnish of carnage.
Are we having fun yet?
And it’s not alone. 
* *




_Examples: Judge Dredd, Sin City, Fury, Machete... _All present an unremittingly bleak world, full of violence and cruelty. Seen _Snowpiercer_? People are axed, shot, stabbed, impaled… Early on, a character’s arm is frozen and smashed with a hammer. There’s a slow motion massacre halfway through the film. All of humanity except an Asian woman and a black boy die by the end – and, it’s implied, they’re about to become a snack for a polar bear.



And the cinema audience found Tarantino hilarious.
They howl with as much glee at the bloody spectacle as their ancestors did at Tyburn or Newgate or the Colosseum.
I came out of _The Hateful Eight _wanting a bath, a brain bleach, and an ounce of civet to sweeten my imagination.
Performance artists are even worse. _Examples and spoiler because R-rated _
* *




Karen Finley covers herself in chocolate and stuffs yams into her bodily orifices to show the degradation of women. Oleg Kulik stuck his head in a cow’s vagina in an attempt to be born anew; unsurprisingly, he wasn’t. “Inside the cow I realised that there is no reality, and that means that reality is still to be discovered.” Miss Crash sticks needles through herself and hangs herself from the roof by hooks in her knees. Killian Skarr makes torture devices and uses them on naked women.



These artists claim that the world is a horrible place, and patrons must suffer and recognise their guilt. “Generating shock remains the duty of anyone who aims to reflect the world back at itself”; they have to “rape the audience into independence”. “We are only reflecting the brutality of the world,” curator Peter Eeley says, “and your complicity in it”.

Such works are destructive. They're brutalising and dehumanising. While they claim to represent reality, they distort it. They show life as much uglier and harsher than it is, while taking away our hope to do anything other than inflict pain and kill.


----------



## diz (Oct 2, 2015)

Huh... OK, I'll give it a shot:

I guess, honestly I hate many things, so I'll do my best to keep the list brief.

1. I hate liars, cheaters, people who can't get their lives together and always have an excuse for it.

I think I just lack a lot of empathy for hedonistic people who repeatedly self-destruct, particularly if the destruction is based on some easily avoidable and often repeated character flaw.

2. I hate unoriginal and intellectually predictable people who believe they are enlightened but are generally just repeating the mores of their social group, or the social group they find most desirable, without actually questioning anything. 

I think I hate this because I honestly like talking to people with unusual perspectives - whether I agree with the perspective or not. People who have the most socially acceptable opinions on matters don't generally make for interesting conversation and don't really make me feel comfortable stating some of my more unusual opinions. Don't get me wrong - I'm no deliberate provocateur. I just like it when the range of acceptable ideas is big enough to at least fit in well-intentioned, if surprising points of view.


----------



## The Impossible Girl (Apr 10, 2017)

I hate that my post still hasn't been analysed for my type... Two days have already passed...


----------



## FujoshiChan (Apr 16, 2017)

1. Carrots
2. I just don't like the taste.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

@Cosmic Hobo
I full-heartedly agree with every single word you've written!!!
Except for violent movies and, to some extent, gloomy philosophies. I love Tarantino, I think his violence is funny and satyrical. It's supposed to make you think. Movie violence is a joke compared to what's really happening around the world. There's no escaping that, we should fight to change that and not push it under the carpet just cause it's ugly and sad.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Saira said:


> @*Cosmic Hobo*
> I full-heartedly agree with every single word you've written!!!
> Except for violent movies and, to some extent, gloomy philosophies. I love Tarantino, I think his violence is funny and satyrical. It's supposed to make you think. Movie violence is a joke compared to what's really happening around the world. There's no escaping that, we should fight to change that and not push it under the carpet just cause it's ugly and sad.


Thank you!

Re. Tarantino: In his movies, the spectacle of violence is an end in itself. He uses historical atrocities – the Holocaust, the slave-owning South – to justify carnage and wholesale massacre, show different races as enemies, and revel in the “n” word. There's a huge moral difference between Tarantino's movies and _Schindler's List._


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Re. Tarantino: In his movies, the spectacle of violence is an end in itself. He uses historical atrocities – the Holocaust, the slave-owning South – to justify carnage and wholesale massacre, show different races as enemies, and revel in the “n” word. There's a huge moral difference between Tarantino's movies and _Schindler's List._


I don't think you get Tarantino; his movies are morality tales at their core, and they seem to condemn the very same violence that's being stylised on screen. In _Pulp Fiction_, Jules Winnfield becomes a hero when he begins his road of redemption after interpreting his close encounter with death as divine intervention, and Vincent Vega gets killed the next day because he didn't take the chance to leave his life of violence behind as Jules had done. In _Kill Bill_, The Bride finally gets to kill Bill and sate her appetite for revenge, and yet when she does this, she finds that she didn't enjoy killing Bill and only found closure in making peace with him because of what he did for their daughter. In _Inglourious Basterds_, Aldo Raine and his Nazi hunters are shown to be more psychotic than the people they're hunting because they enjoy killing them a bit too much; they had stared into the abyss, and the abyss stared back. In _Django Unchained_, the villains who use the n-word do so in a way that's meant to make us as an audience uncomfortable, so as to emphasise how despicable racism really is; the n-word is not used for cheap shock value.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

SpaceVulpes said:


> 1. Double standards. I hope I'm using the correct term.


"I hope Im using the correct term" insinuates using language terms without initial clarification. *Ne-Lower Te*




> The word I want to use means


*Ni-Ti/Te*




> when what you say/do contradicts


*Te*- actions which do not complete their initial plan/intention. 



> with the moral standards


*Fi*



> you say/think you follow.


*Fi*




> 2. Of course there's lots of other things I hate


*Fi-Te* looking inward then deploying reasoning ("_of course_") which you find self-explanatory



> that are far more important


*Fi-Te* - prioritization due to subjective values



> but this is just something that really hits me.


*Fi*- introspection based on feelings. Self-awareness. 



> For example


*Ni/Ne*- creating examples requires the ability to shape ideas and concepts through understanding patterns. 



> Person says that eating meat, the treatment of slaughter animals and killing them is completely okay. But then they can't watch a video where an animal is killed, or how chickens are treated on factory farms, or especially kill the animal they're going to eat themselves.


What I can see from your perspective is that you have not put yourself in other's shoes in this example however it is still *Low Fi* because it relates to your own personal and internalized sanction of right from wrong. 



> I'm a vegetarian


*Fi*



> because I am aware of the treatment the animals get.


*Te-Fi second* insinuation of the value of understanding what these animals go through is important. 




> I do not approve


*Fi*



> the way animals are treated before they get killed


*Ti*




> therefore I do not eat meat.


*Te *




> With my moral standards I could probably eat organic meat or a hunted animal


*Te and then Fi*- exceptions




> but well, I don't want to.


*Fi*




> And if I ever decide that I will start eating organic or hunted meat.


*Ni*- possibilities however, internal looking. 




> I think I have to be able to also


*Te then Fi*- Carrying out efficient action based on subjective goals. 




> kill the animal myself, before I can eat the meat and say that it is okay to do so.


Because then you'll understand the conditions under which they've died? Ah I see so the reasoning you've deployed is: I don't like the way people kill animals and the methods they go about doing it but if i were to do it my way, which i would somehow manage to do so in an inhumane way unlike current systems, i would probably not be vegetarian? This seems like *Te* reasoning. 




> I think I could kill an animal if necessary


*Ni-Te*- internal insights at circumstantial conditions. 




> but I like vegetarian food so I don't have a need to do so.


*Lower stack Fi*



> So long story short,


*Te*



> I despise people who say things like "People are supposed to eat meat and it is okay."


*Te-Fi*



> but then in contrast


*Te*



> "How can anyone kill an animal? I could never do that!" Or put sad emojis under videos about factory animals and the next day go and eat a hamburger from a fastfood restaurant.


*Ni*- picking up connections




> I hope this text was fairly understandable, it's clear in my head, but different thing to write it down.


Because you're explaing something thats internally thought out more so than externally understood and when something is forced to become something externally understood the meaning has to be readapted to an objective audience. For this reason, i think this is more of a common problem for introverted judging/perceiving functions. *Ni/Si-Fi*




Despite all the Fi labels in my responses, it seems to resonate with lower Fi. I wouldn't see you containing Se either, so I wouldn't make you a Te dom, out of the fact that you seem to hate sensory indulgence if it goes against some violation of what you believe is right or wrong. Which again would seem like an Fi thing, but its not because your Fi is circumstantial around context and you use Ni to analyze these contextual connections. Hope this made sense - *INTJ*


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I hate people dictating what i should do with my life.
Because i just do what i do xD you only got one life. Don't let others control it. You control it! And you'll be happy with it!


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Soul Kitchen said:


> I don't think you get Tarantino; his movies are morality tales at their core, and they seem to condemn the very same violence that's being stylised on screen. In _Pulp Fiction_, Jules Winnfield becomes a hero when he begins his road of redemption after interpreting his close encounter with death as divine intervention, and Vincent Vega gets killed the next day because he didn't take the chance to leave his life of violence behind as Jules had done. In _Kill Bill_, The Bride finally gets to kill Bill and sate her appetite for revenge, and yet when she does this, she finds that she didn't enjoy killing Bill and only found closure in making peace with him because of what he did for their daughter. In _Inglourious Basterds_, Aldo Raine and his Nazi hunters are shown to be more psychotic than the people they're hunting because they enjoy killing them a bit too much; they had stared into the abyss, and the abyss stared back. In _Django Unchained_, the villains who use the n-word do so in a way that's meant to make us as an audience uncomfortable, so as to emphasise how despicable racism really is; the n-word is not used for cheap shock value.


Thank you for the explanation! Like Seneca or revenge tragedy, you mean? I'm not altogether convinced, however. Your interpretation of the films may be substantially true, but Tarantino gets to both have and eat his cake. He can show women punched in the face or men forced to give other men oral sex and who are then shot - and then wag a disapproving finger at violence.


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

Cosmic Hobo said:


> Thank you for the explanation! Like Seneca or revenge tragedy, you mean? I'm not altogether convinced, however. Your interpretation of the films may be substantially true, but Tarantino gets to both have and eat his cake. He can show women punched in the face or men forced to give other men oral sex and who are then shot - and then wag a disapproving finger at violence.


My familiarity with theatre begins and ends with Shakespeare, but I guess one could see some Tarantino movies as being revenge tragedies. I think you're right about Tarantino; he likely enjoys his cake and eats it too in the sense of both stylising cinematic violence and condemning violent lives. In fact, that's a large part of why I find him such a compelling director and storyteller, because here's a man with a talent for stylised violence writing stories about how violence rots people. I see this Se vs. Fi conflict unfolding before my eyes. Although I understand it if some may find his films repulsive and not possible for him to justify in their repulsiveness.


----------



## everydaydreams (May 31, 2016)

1. Something you hate
People being mean.

2. Why do you hate it?
Because it can hurt other people and it gets on my nerves.


----------



## Zhara113 (Aug 5, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> *ISFP* Very possibly *ESFP*


Ooh, close but I'm INFJ actually. Never tested as anything else but I'll look at ISFP to see if it feels similar. Definitely not an extrovert though 

My husband's answer (he's not a member but I'm curious to see if you can guess his type):

"Something I hate? Hell, I don't know. I hate facebook because there's just a bunch of little bitches on there."


----------



## castor888 (May 10, 2016)

I hate ignorance.

I believe that we should always be striving to understand and learn the truth, so when people refuse to listen to facts and evidence, it's upsetting because it can slow down our progress to further understanding the truth. I am also annoyed when people deep down know the truth but still choose to deny it. With knowledge, we can accomplish all kinds of great things to make great advancements. We could start doing things like put a slow to global warming if people stopped denying the copious amount of scientific evidence supporting all the ways humans contribute to global warming. That's just one of many examples where ignorance prevents us from doing things that will benefit humanity.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

1. Something you hate

I hate some things more than this, but it's late and I feel like picking a thing I can explain easier right now. I hate being alone with nothing but my thoughts. The only times I can handle being alone are when I'm doing something, like cooking or drawing or singing..anything to keep me productive. But I even watch Netflix until I fall asleep because otherwise I'll lay in bed thinking all of these depressing thoughts and feeling shitty. And then the fear is that I'll let those thoughts get to me so much that they'll start affecting who I am when I'm with people and/or trying to be productive.

2. Why do you hate it?

Just a year or so ago, I was extremely depressed and constantly on the verge of committing suicide. I didn't know anyone in the town I currently live in and spent most of my time isolated in my room being sad. The thought process was "I could try to succeed in the real world and make friends, but my expectations are so high that no one and no thing is ever gonna live up to them, so there's no point. I want something so grand and vast that I can't even put a name on, and I know I won't find it on this planet. I wish I was dead already." I thought I had the world all summed up as this stupid useless place without having gotten out into it. But I didn't have the will to actually kill myself, and I couldn't just sit and wait around to die, so I decided to get out of the house despite my extreme hesitation. Since then I've made great friends, been to a bunch of great places, and had a bunch of great experiences. Never once did I think -- while I was actually out living -- that my expectations weren't being lived up to. I find the only time I start worrying about things and feeling like shit again are when I'm not occupied with other people or activities and such. Thus, I hate being alone with my thoughts. I never wanna be the person I was before because I feel like I've come so far since then.


----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi  I just want to try it, just to see what you can determine with my answers 

SO here I go:


*1. Something you hate

*I would say hypocrisy (?) linked with lying. That's something I really abhor. 

2. Why do you hate it?

Why? Well it's not nice x). I've been deceived by people I called friends. I trusted them too much. I thought that what I felt was also felt by the other but it wasn't... It truly felt like the world had abandonned me. I felt alone with noone to talk to except my parents. I was deceived by my two bestfriends. One tried to steal my boyfriend by telling him that I cheated on him while I was abroad (it wasn't true at all since I wouldn't be able to live with myself if that had happened) and the second one started to avoid me by saying that she was "sick" whenever I wanted to meet and she was caught by me with pictures on facebook... She was seen with the date on the picture, going out the night I wanted to meet with my exboyfriend who she said she hated (though I was still friend with him-)...

SO that's here hypocrisy and twofaced people is what I hate the most.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Nelena said:


> Hypercritical persons


Already insinuates consequential reaction by which feelings are triggered. Indicative of either *Fi/Fe*. hypercritical insinuates subjective measurement by which the source is external. Can be changeable and "corrected" and managed - *Te* which would then suggest *Fi-Te* combo



> and persons which isn't open to/accept others' beliefs
> 
> *Ne* deals with possibilities open to space and time.
> whereas
> ...


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

1. Something you hate: Not really hate, just disagree with. But Reviewers.


2. Why do you hate it?: 

Observations with reviewers - Blogs - Personality Cafe


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Vespers said:


> *1. Something you hate*
> Having my integrity questioned.


*Fi*- due to inward looking nature
*Low Fe*- external source validation as a possibility. 



> *2. Why do you hate it?*
> I just never like when people accuse me of lying


Reasons such as _"I just never like it"_ can be linked to subconscious feelings related to an internal moral compass/right and wrong.*Fi* 



> especially when I have no reason to.


Could be *Te* rather than Ti. You see Te focuses on practicality and whether something is useful which I can see in this reasoning. But Ti focuses on how and why something works the way it does and seeks to understand that.



> Of course everyone has lied


*Si-Ne*-looking at past as evidence of future possibilities. Observation of the common, bigger picture. 



> but I try to be as truthful as possible.


*Fi-Te*



> My anger and exasperation reaches its boiling point when I try clarifying, but others still think that I'm being dishonest.


*Fe*



*INFP*. Was also stuck between *INFJ* as a close second.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

disjunqkt said:


> 1. Dishonesty
> 
> To the point nature of this could be indicative of a self-aware, introspective personality- *Fi-Te*
> Dishonestly is something which is felt by recipient and interpreted as betrayal- *Fe*- I trust this analysis more than the above for obvious reasons.
> ...


----------



## Nelena (Apr 11, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> *INFP*


Wow, you are good! I agree:excitement:


----------



## SpaceVulpes (May 26, 2015)

> > kill the animal myself, before i can eat the meat and say that it is okay to do so.
> 
> 
> because then you'll understand the conditions under which they've died? Ah i see so the reasoning you've deployed is: I don't like the way people kill animals and the methods they go about doing it but if i were to do it my way, which i would somehow manage to do so in an inhumane way unlike current systems, i would probably not be vegetarian? This seems like *te* reasoning.


Yep, that's quite about it.



> > i hope this text was fairly understandable, it's clear in my head, but different thing to write it down.
> 
> 
> because you're explaing something thats internally thought out more so than externally understood and when something is forced to become something externally understood the meaning has to be readapted to an objective audience. For this reason, i think this is more of a common problem for introverted judging/perceiving functions. *ni/si-fi*
> ...


It is definitely making a lot sense. This is very cool, and you're quite good at this!


----------



## frigus (Oct 4, 2015)

WintersFlame said:


> 1. Something you hate


People who have zero respect for other people's personal space, bodily integrity, time and effort.



> 2. Why do you hate it?


They're not only invasive and disrespectful, but also act like the world owes them something, which it doesn't. No means no and it's not a personal attack, it's an exercise in free will. 

Additionally, assholes who expect their employees to perform perfectly for shitty wages, or those dickheads who expect artists to do work for them for free, people who keep asking you to do shit for them (especially when it's something they could easily have done themselves), and people who are intent on wasting your time when you're clearly busy. 

This works on a much bigger scale as well, like sending soldiers to fight your wars while you yourself stay in a safe place. Killing civilians with a single order. Seeing others as disposable tools to suit your own needs with no regard for them whatsoever.

People who threaten others only because they have relatively more power.

In short, I think I hate people.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

1. Something you hate
There's many things I hate. But I hate (over the top) political correctness.
2. Why do you hate it?
I don't know where to start.. hmm well, for example. Foreign investors from China are buying houses in Australia and are pushing the housing price up. Most of them don't even live in Australia. The money isn't going into the Australian economy its going straight to China. Its a nice house they can spend time in while on holiday. Some even may rent them out to Australians. While I'm all for people choosing where they want to live, its kind of outrageous that these people can buy homes here YET in China if you're not Chinese you're not allowed to buy a house or Chinese land. Hypocritical much? Meanwhile people in Australia such as myself, especially young people, can't afford a house because the lowest house price is at least $500,000 or a bit more. Wtf. Meanwhile wages are staying the same.

People have mentioned this in places EVEN a Chinese guy thinks this is a problem and people are going "This is racist! You're only angry because they're Chinese!". No, they could be ANYONE and we'd still be angry. There's a unfair gap between the rich and the poor.

So yeah if you try to present FACTS OR JUST ANYTHING LOGICAL, OR THINGS THAT JUST CLEARLY MAKE SENSE. You still get labelled "homophobic, racist etc". 
One that annoys me a lot is fat acceptance. It seems to go over A LOT of people's heads is what we're saying is YES YOU'RE PRETTY BUT YOUR INSIDES AREN'T AND ITS JUST CLEARLY UNHEALTHY DO YOU WANT TO DIE IN 5 YEARS?! 
No one's saying fat people are ugly, but being fat is UNHEALTHY. SERIOUSLY FRUSTRATING.

....Sorry about my ranting, haha.

Oh yeah I also get quite annoyed when people think I can have my "alone time" by just switching off and read a book or something, while there's still other people in the room. No, that's not how it works! I need to be AWAY from people, not feeling the presence of other people.


----------



## PenguinX (Mar 10, 2017)

The issue I see in this method is the same with the majority of MBTI quizzes, it replies on preference rather than brain function; preferences can only be indicative, and that's never reliable. Any typing done with this question will merrily be fun speculative guess work, and thus, I am inclined to participate. :smug:

I'm uncertain the amount of things I hate, but I suspect there's more than I'd be willing to list; thus, I will not attempt it. So, I'll pick what I hate most, but that's difficult to pinpoint. 
For me at-least, there's a distinction between thought (aka me) & feeling; I experience emotion with my brain, which can trigger physical feeling, but is not interconnected with it; and I experience emotion in my body, which stems purely from the body/senses. So I'll include 2 things, what I hate most in each. 


#1: Subjectivity, aka Objectivity. 
Subjectivity meaning: "Interpretation based on personal opinions or feelings rather than on external facts or evidence." Objectivity meaning: "The ability to perceive or describe something without being influenced by personal emotions or prejudices."
Objectivity is basically the opposite of bias, however, it's ironically exactly bias. Guaranteed truth beyond action is unobtainable. To be Objective requires reliance on facts, and facts beyond actions, are assumptions/opinions, which is Subjectivity. To be Subjective, requires interpreting from personal aspects, and assuming them as truths. Subjectivity is as close to truth as is possible, when it's Objective. So, what I love is Objective Subjectivity, and what I hate is Subjective Objectivity. [hopefully I've explained this sufficiently]

Why? Does anyone ever enjoy inaccuracy? Everyone simply has a different opinion of what that is. 
Most other things I hate fall within this category - meaning, this is the reason why I hate those other things.


#2: Being shown/proved/expressed that I am not understood or misunderstood, same goes for my intentions/feelings/etc. 

Why? It goes back to another comment I recently left on a thread about The 5 Love Languages. Nothing makes me feel more unloved than this, and the opposite is my love language.

#3: Dominance and Mischievousness/Maliciousness/Manipulation.

Why? I mean, again, I don't think anyone short of a sociopath wouldn't hate this. To be a bit more specific, what I hate about the last 3 things, is to have my intolerance's intentionally defied for sheer sake of it/for inefficient reasons/others' intolerance's, that my intolerance's will not effect.


I included 3, as #2 goes hand-in-hand with both types of emotion,
Almost all other things I hate not covered here are actually frustrations/aggravations, and fall under sensory inputs/intolerance's.


----------



## Xcopy (Dec 10, 2016)

PenguinX said:


> *#1: Subjectivity, aka Objectivity.
> Subjectivity meaning: "Interpretation based on personal opinions or feelings rather than on external facts or evidence." Objectivity meaning: "The ability to perceive or describe something without being influenced by personal emotions or prejudices."
> Objectivity is basically the opposite of bias, however, it's ironically exactly bias. Guaranteed truth beyond action is unobtainable. To be Objective requires reliance on facts, and facts beyond actions, are assumptions/opinions, which is Subjectivity. To be Subjective, requires interpreting from personal aspects, and assuming them as truths. Subjectivity is as close to truth as is possible, when it's Objective. So, what I love is Objective Subjectivity, and what I hate is Subjective Objectivity. [hopefully I've explained this sufficiently]*


*

* 

The Te in me was so bugged by this. Good work Ti user. lol.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

1. I really hate any kind of pollution, which includes polluted water and air. Also noise pollution. This includes out of tune music.
2. Pollution is awful. Water is life. Dirty polluted water could carry dangerous diseases, such as cholera. I love my beautiful earth. I love to be outside, exploring the river and seeing people and dogs and plants and everything else that is part of the beautiful earth. Clean water is not optional. Air... I hate air pollution, too, because air pollution could make me sick and make it hard to breathe. How can I go out for a long walk if I can't breathe? Off key music and other awful noises. These aren't life and death issues but I have super sensitive ears. Please stop. Just stop. It makes me cry.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

Okay, so most of you will have probably noticed that I've been taking way longer to reply back with responses and the reason for that is...weell, I'm tired and this is getting old. You understand. But I will still type people, but to make it easier on myself I'm not going to give reasoning behind it because It's just way too much thought and I understand my own reasoning behind it and with the previous typings I've done on people, you guys can either trust those typings or not as for whether or not you want to post up your own response for me to type you in future without reasoning. I'll still be typing those already posted. Also, please only give an example of *one *thing you hate and why. 

*thumbs up*


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> Okay, so most of you will have probably noticed that I've been taking way longer to reply back with responses and the reason for that is...weell, I'm tired and this is getting old. You understand. But I will still type people, but to make it easier on myself I'm not going to give reasoning behind it because It's just way too much thought and I understand my own reasoning behind it and with the previous typings I've done on people, you guys can either trust those typings or not as for whether or not you want to post up your own response for me to type you in future without reasoning. I'll still be typing those already posted. Also, please only give an example of *one *thing you hate and why.
> 
> *thumbs up*


Frankly, I'm surprised you kept up this long. It was all rather daunting back in the single-digit pages, with many responses looking more like autobiographies than answers to a single query.

Still, your efforts have not been wasted. I've rather enjoyed keeping up with this thread.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

ElliCat said:


> 2. I can forgive unintentional ignorance


*Fi-Te*




> but it is intensely frustrating when it is pointed out to someone that they don't know something, and instead of asking questions or going away and looking into it, they just shut down.


*Ti/Te-Ne*




> I mean I can understand it in that it's a blow to the ego


*Fi*



> and sometimes I might seem unreceptive to criticism at first


*Lower Te*




> but once the initial hurt wears off


*Fi*




> I can't help but twist it around in my head


*Ne*




> to try to see it from their perspective



*Fi*




> and see if maybe there's something to it.


*Ne-Te*




> And if there is I'm glad that my attention has been drawn to it because now I can do something about it!


*Te*




> Or if it's about someone else's experience. Just assuming I know better than someone even though I've never been in their shoes - seems counter-intuitive?


*Fi*




> I'm curious and prone to procrastination


*Se/Ne-Lower Te*



> so usually if someone points out I don't understand something then it means lots of reading which is a good thing!


*Lower Te*



> So it's hard for me to understand someone who reacts by closing their eyes and putting their heads over their ears. What does that achieve?


*Fi-Te*



> And it causes so much hurt.


*Fe*




> It's like the people who hurt or offend someone and they say it's not their fault because they didn't mean to.


*Si*




> Well okay I believe it wasn't your intention, but if the effect didn't match your intention then maybe it's better to try to rephrase yourself or adjust your actions so that they fit your intention, instead of doubling down and insisting it's the other person's fault?


*Si*- learning from past mistakes. *Fi-Te*




> Communication 101: no matter how carefully you encode your message, it's usually going to be distorted somehow (by outside factors or just the receiver decoding things differently due to their own personality and experiences).



*Ni*



> Whoops I ranted. But yeah. World might be a better place if we were all a bit more curious.


*Ne-Te*



I see more *ENFP* due to being able to see a well developed Te in your message more so than Si, despite seeing much Fi.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

agoodegg said:


> i hate the idea that artistic quality


*Se*




> is objective.


*Fi*




> the idea of an 'objective canon'


*Ni*



> is almost always used to hold up a white, straight, cis, male view as the One True Way.


*Fi-Lower Te*




> It's another way to make conformity a virtue


*Fi*



> which of course it isn't.


*Fi-Te*



> It's elitism incarnate.


*Ni/Ne*



> It's bullshit and I think people should like whatever art they want


*Fi-Se-Te*



> without fear of 'persecution' for lack of a better word.


*Fi*



*ISFP*


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

The Impossible Girl said:


> 1. I hate conceited idiots.
> 2. They think they know best


*Te-Fi*



> when all they're doing is making a complete fool of themselves.


*Fe/Te*




> I especially hate when they try to convince me that _I'm_ wrong.


*Te-Fi-Si*




> They use no reasoning to back it up


*Ti*
*Ne-/Se*




> and just say "just because it is" or "everyone else thinks so" as their reasoning.


Not Fe/Fi. More so *Ti* than Te. *Si* in past reflection



> It's even worse when they think I'm stupid


*Lower Fe*



> because of a few sarcastic comments I may have made.


*Si- Lower Fe*



> Often, these people think that their opinions and emotions override my logical reasoning.


*Lower Fe*




> I don't care if you're 'appealing to humanity'.It hurts me just to talk about them, so I'm going to stop my rant now.


*Fi*




> [Also, don't you dare just say INTJ because that's what I'm typed as on here. Unless, using your method, you can show that I am indeed an INTJ]


INTJ
Nah just kidding...
INTJ
Nah just kidding...

I actually saw more *INTP* in that you want to know the reason behind things which kind of shows that you like to know how one thing is related to the next to gain a personal consistent understanding over how things work. I saw a lot of Fi, but Ti can be very much like Fi.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

AAADD Edison said:


> 1. Something you hate
> 
> Conflict.


*Fi/Fe*



> 2. Why do you hate it?
> 
> It overwhelms me


*Fi*



> and I can't let go from it easily.


*Lower Te and Si*



> Takes a very long time for me


*Fi-Lower Te*



> if ever.


*Ne/Se- Lower Te*



> I also don't know what to do with them.


*Lower Te*



> I tend to please people for this reason.


*Fi*
*Se*- paying attention to present consequences whereas Ne might be more open to newer opportunities. 



> Feels safe to me.


*Fi-Lower Te*



Would say more likely *ISFP* because despite there being evidence for Si, there is also evidence of Aux Se which should dominate more in a personality than the Tertiary.


----------



## WintersFlame (Nov 18, 2016)

anadia said:


> 1. Something you hate
> Be criticized


*Low Te*



> Who Invade My Space


*Fi*



> Feeling jealous of something / someone


*Fi-Se- Lower Ti*- put Se due to use of something which could point to sensory opportunities for indulgence. 



> or realizing I've been left out


Rather than saying "being left out" you put realizing. So the realization factor weighs in more than the experience itself. *Ne*



> Do something that is against my principles
> Conflicts


*Fi*



> 2. Why do you hate it?
> I hate this because I feel insecure and anxious inside.


*Fi*



> I respect other people


*Fi-Se*




> and I demand the same with me


*Fi-Te*




*ISFP*


----------



## ElliCat (May 4, 2014)

WintersFlame said:


> * *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I agree the Fi is very prominent - I identified as INFP for years and it probably is my MBTI type. But I settled on ENFp in Socionics precisely because of the "better Te than Si" thing, so interesting that you picked it up here too.


----------



## Tinleia (Apr 20, 2017)

1. I hate when people misunderstand me or label me because of one thing they know about me (looks, gender, passion)
2. I like being understood and I hate when people view me not the way I really am. I deal with it a lot and it's the thing that bug me 
about people the most, and keep me in a distance with others.


----------



## Shiver (Nov 10, 2016)

I was going to go off on a rant about poor drivers who can't observe traffic laws or the type of person who is drifting into another lane because they're rubbernecking at a dog turd on the sidewalk or something, but I think that might be a universal topic of disgust. Instead, I think I might say that slow people (or "unexpected temporal obstacles") bug me even more. They frequently seem to overlap with the former subject anyway.

It isn't confined to driving, either. Sure, I hate when you can't pass and someone is going well under the speed limit with nowhere to be, taking every agonizing second to turn that corner at 5 MPH because they think they're going to roll over or something. But people at the grocery store who dawdle and seem completely unaware of the fact that anyone else is shopping, or the stupid old woman at the checkout who has to painstakingly go through her purse for exact change and, upon finding that she does not have it, pulls out the checkbook so you know that you're going to be standing there another five minutes fighting the urge to scream, "Get with the 21st century! We have cards now! You can pay with a _phone_!"

Not that most people seem to use their phone for anything other than chattering at me endlessly. Seriously, why do people feel the need to reiterate what they said in a simple conversation four or five times? I think people just don't know when to end a conversation. Thankfully, just abruptly hanging up with a "Gotta go, bye" does the trick. I'll sit and read about various theoretical subjects online for hours but even a minute of phone conversation feels like an eternity. And I experience the same effect as when I'm in traffic - time just seems to slow down to a crawl, my thoughts of every eventuality and possibility from the surrounding situation are compressed into a quickly passing moment, and I lapse into vivid fantasies about smashing through traffic with a Gundam or epic psychic laser powers, heh.

Anyway, that's my haphazard and mostly unrefined stream of details from something I hate as they happened to fall upon the page.


----------



## agoodegg (Apr 14, 2017)

WintersFlame said:


> *Se*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah i can see myself as an isfp, even though i usually get N's in online tests


----------



## NibblyGibblets (Feb 10, 2017)

Something I hate.

Modern day rap: the songs have no real purpose of meaning,besides sed and drugs

Modern feminist: at first I dismissed them as idiot and didn't mind them. Everything they say is illogical incoherent nonsense.

"Oh there is more than two genders." /Social Justice Warriors: there are oh two genders,and you're not a special snowflake. Well..mayne you are special...

Emotional people: Honesty and truth trumps feelings. Now get over it

Strict people/rules: you are only restricting our creativity and thinking .

School: I love learning new things just the loud mouth ignorant cuts here ruin it for me.

Rigid people: stop being a tight puss and try something new.

Illogical thinking: Why? Stop being stupid,stupid. Use your brain for once.

Racist: Ignorance is a bliss,but in some cases it is horrible and shows how outdated and idiotic you are. 

Overly religious people: I'm talking to you guy who keeps giving me comic!

Side note: how does this tell you what we are like? Why not ask more questions like what do we like? Or maybe big picture questions where we describe our exact thought process only? 


Not having Wi-Fi: the internet is how I pass time and talk to people..

Not having my phone: what am I suppose to do? Sit here and think? No pool! I need people to converse with,please! 

Being pushed to socialized: I have nothing to say to them. The best you'll get is a smile and a handshake

Being held back by rules: just let me live. You keeping me from having f u n.

Ideas that sound fun,but are poorly executed: please..there has to be different ways to do this...

Spidera:ugly creatures....

Being dead:sounds like a boring experience,unless I can play a game with death for complete control over my soul

Being boredhysically and mentally painful.

Overfully happy people:Stop being ignorantly happy.

Overfully pessimistic people: lighten up you prune.

People actively trying to be my friend: so you wanna be friends? To bad.. 

Flirty people:get a room.

Lgbt day of silence: I m not quiet because I care. I am quiet because I have nothing to say. People die. They were just selfish enough to take their life. Not my problem or responsibility to care.


----------



## iheartmbti (Apr 21, 2017)

1. I hate mean people/people who insult each other. The last election cycle was tiring for me, because I could NOT get OVER the fact that Donald and Hillary were at each other's necks.

2. I want some peace!!! Can't people just LEAVE each other ALONE? Stop the "you are so crazy" we see everyday in the news, it doesn't help anybody. I hate criticism.


----------



## Lovable (Apr 1, 2017)

What if I said I hated it when people tell me that I think to much? What would you type me then?

I hate it because.. I know that I think a lot, and I think it is important, and some people don't think to much over things, and they should. I hate it because it implies that there is something wrong with me, there's not. I'm just the kind of person who thinks a lot about a lot of stuff.


----------



## Wincor (May 15, 2017)

1. I hate it when I missed something.
2. I can't do anything about it anymore.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Spray for formatting I am on my cellphone.
1) something I hate:
People who lack common sense or the ability to use logic.
2) why:
There's no reasoning with them and when you try to help they usually see it as an attack and resort to personal insults.


----------



## Locarian (May 16, 2017)

Hopefully you're still open for these. I was reading your past analyses, and they were very informative/entertaining (but I hope it doesn't rig my answers, either). 

*What I hate:*I hate how I'm over competitive, or how I compare myself to others. It goes in stages: 1) see potential rival, 2) measure up rival, 3) Unconsciously compete, 4) Judge myself as winner or loser based on completely subjective standards, 5) If I win, become smug _or_ if I lose, become self-critical

*Why I hate it:* It has the ability to wreck my life if I let it. I can handle everything outside of myself in stride - crises, death, natural disasters, work fiasco, etc - I'm very calm and can find a solution. But I'm fcked the second something goes awry in my inner world. 

Sooooo, can you type me?


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

@WintersFlame

I hate that I can't figure out what I hate 

Because I have a terrible memory and when I do finally remember something that I kind of hate, I immediately consider the reason behind the thing that I hate and I either shame myself for not considering the opposing perspective (and being too biased) or shame myself for hating something in the first place. Hate carries a strong negative aura with it and it's not something I like to identify with personally. I'm afraid of the word "hate". I feel "hate" in itself stems from a place of ignorance and life is bigger than that. I guess you could say I hate "hate" lol.

Sidenote: I hate thunderstorms. They scare me.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

WintersFlame said:


> 1. Something you hate
> 2. Why do you hate it?


1) Stupidity, injustice, conformity, hypocrisy, social justice warriors.

2) Stupidity because it has severely damaged the world. Injustice too. Conformity just leads to mediocrity. And hypocrisy is so rampant you don't know who's honest anymore. SJWs are just the practical example of stupidity, hypocrisy and (ironically) injustice put together.


----------

